# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Savage Tides, Take 3, Out of Character Thread

## DarkOne7141981

Welcome to the game, everyone! 

First, I want to share the basic plan I have in mind. I would like everyone to work together, using the process found in the second post of this thread, to make their character backgrounds interconnect with each other. There will be questions - feel free to ask them.

Second, I plan to write a summary of about the first third-to-half of the first adventure. You all will then tell that narrative as part of your developing stories.

Third, everyone will begin at second level as Gestalt PCs. We will have as many as five players, so I want you to understand that I won't pull punches and will be requiring skill checks liberally. Cover all the bases, then cover them again, and then be sure your PC is effective in and out of combat, on dry land and water, etc... I will be increasing the number of mooks you fight, leveling up (and gestalt-ing) the named PCs, and generally will try to make this a fun challenge for all.

Finally, I want to ask everyone to do an honest assessment of your own posting habits, consistency, and frequency. Please look at your active games over the last month and get a count for how frequently you have posted in them. Distinctions on DM vs player posts are fine. Then, let us know what your estimated recent posting history looks like. If it is less than 4-5 each week, I will be politely, insistently, pushing for more. If you are at that amount or more, keep up the pace!

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)? *PathFinder, with D&D 3.5 material updated and allowed as desired.*

2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)? *The setting is Greyhawk, beginning in the coastal city of Sasserine*

3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many? *See the pitch above. There are some options here, but from 2-5 players total.*

4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)? *These forums and Discord.*

5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)? *1st level*

6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with? *Average wealth by class for a 1st level PC*

7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes? *Standard PF rules apply. It is not required, but having characters capable of adventuring on the high seas would be advantageous, as long as you do not specialize too much and become less than capable on land...*

8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species? *If you want to use an aquatic/amphibious race we can work that out. The starting city is rather cosmopolitan, so unusual races will work, though the more outlandish you are the more stares you can expect. Do not over-specialize for an aquatic setting - you will likely regret it when we spend time on land...*

9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points? *25 (possibly more?) Point buy, 2 Traits, 1 Drawback/Trait if desired (make sure it will actually apply to your character!)*

10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so? *Yes. Our enemy (long-term) is demonic (Chaotic Evil), but any alignment that can oppose that comfortably is fine. If you play evil, you must be capable of being a team player, and if we have a Paladin in the party we need to discuss what that means for everyone ahead of time.*

11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it? *Standard PF rules. It is often not worth it in terms of min-maxing, so I am willing to discuss options to help make a flavorful build worthwhile.*

12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them? *We will use a specific format in our posts that we have worked out in other games. The new players will need to be instructed, but I think we all know how to do this already.*

13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules. *PCs will be receiving a bonus trait/feat from being residents of Sasserine from a list I will provide once the PCs are finished mechanically. This will get you started on PC backgrounds and help facilitate connections between the PCs, each other, and the setting.*

14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)? *Yes, I am going to ask everyone to be from the city of Sasserine at the beginning of the game.*

15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above? *A healthy mix.*

16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters? *Primarily official Paizo PathFinder materials, though with some cooperation between player and DM I will allow D&D 3.5 materials to be updated and used.*

*Important OoC Post Links*

Corrections to Big 16 and the Darfellan Race
HPs per level and Starting Gold

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I am going to do my best to summarize this process without bastardizing it. If something doesn't makes sense, ask me about it.

That said, the only way any of this will *EVER* have a mechanical effect on things is when I am adjudicating combat. It won't result in bonuses or penalities to dice rolls of any kind; instead it would allow me to better know who is familiar working with another member of the party, and _how_ they work together.

That said, here is why we are doing this:
Character creation tells part of the characters' stories.Character creation sets the stage for the next part of the story.Character creation needs to be highly collaborative.

So, let's do it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

To begin with, I want each player to write down two short phrases; their character's "high concept" and "trouble." These are the two most important aspects of your character as a person and will be a big part of your role-playing of this character.




> The "high concept" should be a short phrase that describes _who_ your character is. It can include your job, class, motivations, goals, etc... but it needs to be the sort of thing that explains your character in the briefest way possible that still gives people a solid idea of who they are.
> 
> Take Drizzt Do'Urden for example. A good high concept would be something like "Tragic Outcast Drow Ranger." This brief statement covers several major points of the character and gives you an idea of the sorts of storiesin which  he would be involved. Another example might be Gandalf the Grey could be something like, "Cranky, Caring Sage." Harry Dresden's high concept is "Wizard Private-Eye." Belgarion (from David Edding's _Belgariad_ and _Malloreon_) could be "Farm-Boy Sorceror King."





> Your "trouble" should be something that makes your character imperfect (I would say "human," but if you are a dwarf, elf, etc... you still need a trouble). This phrase is the kind of thing that gives me as the DM something with which I can poke your character and get an in-character reaction. You as the player have to be comfortable with the problems this might cause, though obviously your character won't like it.
> 
> Taking our earlier examples, Drizzt could have "Psychotic Family wants to Sacrifice me to Lolth;" Gandalf might have "Hobbits;" Harry has "The Temptation of Power," and Belgarion could have "Chosen of Prophecy." Every one of these is used to make the character's life more difficult, adds to their stories, and delights the audience/reader.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

These first two phrases set the stage for what follows. From here we are going to write two (short) paragraphs. (If you want to expand upon these later, go nuts. It can be alot of fun.)




> "Where did you come from?" Answer this question in the paragraph, and then write another short phrase to sum up what your character carries with them from this time.
> 
> You can answer some or all of the following questions:
> Where are you from (nation, region, culture)?What were your character's family's circumstances? (Rich/poor, scholarly/uneducated, isolated/political, religious/not, etc...) What was your relationship with your family like? Are any still alive and part of your life?How was your character educated, and how much education did they receive?What were your character's friends like? Did you get into much trouble as a youth?If your character has magical power, how did it develop or manifest itself?
> 
> I am going to avoid using as many examples as before and just give some examples of the phrase that could sum up a character's youth: "Angry Orphan," "Arcane Prodigy," "Good Ol' Boy," "Divinely Touched," etc...





> "What shaped you?" Describe the rising conflict that took place in your later developmental years that pushed you to become more than a NPC. Something must have happened to make you stand out and do something more with your life. Maybe you pushed yourself in response to some tragedy. Or perhaps the tragedy pushed you away from your support structure and into the cold, hard world. Tell us about it.
> 
> More questions to consider:
> Who were the prominent people in your life at this point? Are they friends or enemies?How did your high concept and trouble develop during this time? (You may not have arrived yet, but the events you describe should be leading towards those conclusions.)What choices did you make that shaped your future?What (hard) lessons did you learn?
> The summary phrase for this paragraph can be cheerful or not, but it needs to show character development somehow. Make sure that if you share this phrase with someone else it leaves them wanting to know more about this time in your character's life.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

And finally we get to the collaborative part. This may sound complicated, but I promise it really isn't. It _does_ require you to talk to other players, so get ready for that.




> Write a third paragraph. This one needs to set the stage for some sort of (relatively) simple conflict that your character is set to handle. *However, do not solve the problem!*
> 
> Your character is going to be the "star" of a short story, solving the conflict with the help of two other party members. You write the intro to the conflict, and then the other party members take turns writing development. This development can do one of three things: it can complicate the situation, solve the situation, or both. 
> 
> After all three characters in this short story have written into the story, resolve the conflict (if it hasn't been already), and have each player write a short phrase to describe what their character got out of that experience.


This should net you a total of 7 short phrases, with corresponding stories to demonstrate how you came at 5 of the phrases. The high concept and trouble should be a recurring theme in several of the short stories, tying everything together.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

And that's it! After all this is done, we will have a party of characters with unique beginnings that come together with common history before the adventure begins. Note, that none of the pre-campaign stories earn you experience (though characters from the "Escape from Meenlock Prison" might have alot of common history to talk about, even if we do have to knock out all the exp and gear you will get from that adventure to make things fair).

For a handy sheet to use writing this all up, check out this link. Use the first page as a "worksheet" for this process, and you will have the basic idea down well.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, some details for your own background writing...

Steps 1-5 all take place prior to any of the events of the Savage Tides adventure. They all take place in Sasserine, as detailed in the players guide. Sasserine is part of the Greyhawk campaign setting, so we will use Greyhawk deities, geography, etc...

This means that mechanically anything from Pathfinder that is Golarion-specific will need review and adjustment. I am open to it all as long as we can find it a good home in Greyhawk.

Tomorrow I plan to write a summary of the events ("in-game") so far. You are free to start thinking about things up until you meet Lady Lavinia Vanderboren and are hired by her to be her "fixers and troubleshooters."

*Links to the Story so Far and additional background of Sasserine*
Sasserine Affiliations
Map and Descriptions of Sasserine Districts
The Story So Far, Part 1
Part 2

----------


## Starbin

Saving a post for later

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm yoinking this spot to claim plum as my speaking color.  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Wink: 

*Firi'sar "Fix" Throshana
*
High Concept: Brilliant but sketchy
Trouble: Always in it
Where did you come from? Unwanted, Orphaned
*Spoiler: Where did you come from?*
Show

 Firi'Sar is a native of Sasserine.  He is the unwanted, unclaimed, and abandoned son of Aniphastus Knowlern, the representative of the Sunrise district.  Born with unusual black hair, and the even more unusual ability to see keenly in pitch black, his traits were viewed as indicative of drow heritage, despite the questionable logic behind the claim.  The risk, however, was more than his family could bear, given their political intentions, and he was quietly abandoned.  Publicly, the family claimed miscarriage.  Firi'Sar was left at the Emerald Waters orphanage without ever knowing who his family was.  

This left him with very well-developed self-esteem issues.  He has always yearned for affection and affirmation, and often looked in the wrong places to get it.  Well before coming of age, Firi'Sar 'made friends' with a small crowd that introduced him to a few "fun" substances they'd smuggled into the orphanage.  With little else to turn to, the young Elf was quickly addicted, to both the drugs themselves and the artificial feeling of togetherness the other boys offered.  As he aged, and became eligible for apprenticeships, he developed a certain propensity for _crafting_ the substances.  Needless to say, some problems were alleviated, while others worsened.


What shaped you? Desperate need for affection
*Spoiler: What shaped you?*
Show

Many of Firi'Sar's childhood hours at the orphanage were spent in solitary thought.  He developed a keen reasoning capacity, and limited moral compass, as a result.  The false brotherhood of drug connections did little to limit either.  As an adolescent, he was apprenticed to a local apothecary, and found an outlet for his curious nature and developed a marketable skill.  When the Sea Princes arrived, his mentor died in the violent overthrow.  Now of age, he escaped the orphanage only to be pressed into service himself.  Firi'Sar survived on wits and quick reflexes, along with a strong propensity to let others do most of the fighting.    

In the aftermath of the conflict, he found that most of the people he knew had either died or fled Sasserine, leaving him without any semblance of community to which he felt he belonged.  It was easy to make money with his magical knacks and he had no one to temper his whims, so he quickly fell into a drug-induced destructive spiral.  In the wake of his own near death, he finally developed a few licks of sense to go with his wits, and sought out help to overcome the grip of addiction.  In the church of Trithereon, Firi'Sar found his first true friend, and his greatest ally against the chains that bound him: a matronly priestess named Jessica Cooper.

An adult woman, unable to have children of her own, Jessica instead mothers, well, everyone.  She gleefully took to Firi'Sar as both a person and a project.  Under her tutelage and accountability, the Elf finally kicked his own habit, some 20 years after taking up the stuff.  On the way, Firi'Sar found he had developed a strong friendship with the woman and her husband Maxwell.  Inspiration struck some time later, and the lithe investigator found himself on a crusade.  Despite the odds, the same irritable Elf matriarch ran the Emerald Waters orphanage- and Firi'Sar _knew_ she was decidedly not the woman for the job.  It took a few years, and no small sum of money, but in the end, Firi'Sar saw her removed and Jessica Cooper installed in her place.  The orphanage itself has become something of a pet project of his, and he now spends a significant amount of his time and finances ensuring their continued well-being.

As he has aged, and developed his skill, he moved out of his mentor's shack in shadowshore.  He spends most of his days by himself, developing who-knows-what in his apartment/laboratory in the merchant district; strange lights and sounds have been known to emanate from the oft-shuttered windows.  On the rare occasion that the windows are left open, strange bottles and colored jars can be seen lining a series of small shelves near the back of the room.  Other than his patronage at the orphanage, Firi'Sar remains reclusive- often disappearing into his home for many days at a time.

The Hook (Briiiings you BAAAaaaaAAACK): Night owl, loving life
*Spoiler: Hook, Development, Resolution*
Show

Sword at his side- _it's all the rage, you know,_ Firi'Sar saunters in like he owns the place- which he might as well as much coin as he's spent there.  The oddly named 'Shivering Cat' tavern sits close to even between the Emerald Waters orphanage and Firi'Sar's apartment, and as such has become a fairly regular prowling ground for the burgeoning merchant.  Not content to peddle lesser wares in Shadowshore for the entirety of whatever brief existence it would offer, Firi'Sar has found over time that the wealthy both have more money and are often less keen about parting with it.  In fact, _most_ of their vices were legal in Sasserine, so the action was more lucrative _and_ safer!  Thus, with a heavier purse than usual, and a conspicuously empty backpack, the lithe spell caster/scientist sidles up to the bar to enjoy the evening meal.

The evening wanes, as it does, into night, and a somewhat less stable Firi'Sar wanders into the moonlight.  Unhindered by the darkness, he remains nonetheless _quite_ hindered by the inebriation, and almost steps into the harbor several times making his way to the water taxi that will take him to the merchant district- it's usually quite a bit faster than walking the long way, especially in this state.  _Wait.  That's not Stephen._ Firi'sar wonders, with a scowl.  He wonders a bit longer than he should, and when he turns, there's a pair of ruffians quickly closing the distance from the rear.  "Come now, I'm shure we can make an amenable arrangement," he offers, raising his hands placatingly.  "You have any idea how long that coin would last us?" one of them growls.  No one bares a blade, but (at least) 3 on 1... well maybe 1/2 was never going to be a fair fight.  After a long couple moments of sizing each other up, Firi'sar recognizes one of the ruffians- more a kid really.  Just left the orphanage last year.

Suddenly, betrayal joins the war for Firi'Sar's thoughts, and it seems unlikely the Elf is going to win the battle.




> Cordelia hurries along Crown Street towards the Gondala Station with her head bowed in thought and Kitten trotting alongside. She's wondering how she's going to explain to her father why she's so late back and where she's been. Obviously she can't tell him she was shadowing a party of poachers into the jungle south of Sunrise. They hadn't been very successful, which was good because it meant she hadn't had to intervene at all, but it had meant they'd roamed further than expected and their progress had slowed to a crawl in the jungle after sunset and now it's very late. Fortunately she's always been good at moving through the jungles or she'd be in as sorry a state as the poachers. The little bit of mud she and kitten have picked up will be swiftly fixed by a paddle in the lagoon. Even so, she'd dressed for the heat of the jungle and now in the cool of the night she lets out an involuntary shiver. And there's still what she's going to tell her father.
> 
> So absorbed is Cordelia in thought that she doesn't even notice when Kitten stops dead in her tracks and starts letting out a low growl. A step later she walks straight into what feels like a brick wall.
> 
> "What the-?"
> "Ah!"
> 
> A muscular arm wraps around Cordelia's neck and she feels her arms pinned to her sides. Only now does she become aware of the two other thugs and the rather startled looking man
> 
> ...





> Tillandi was walking on the market.  She had been asked to take over teaching some of the novices and it was clear that being a good priestess didn't necesseraly mean that you're also a good teacher.  After the lesson finished, she had decided to take a little stroll to clear her head.  She was just wandering aimlesly when she heard some commotion.  Taking her trident and shield, she went to see what is was all about.  She noticed that there were a few ruffians were attacking a girl who apparently had a large cat and that young man who supported the orphanage.  As an orphan herself (although having been raised in the temple) she rather liked what he was doing, so she had to help him.
> 
> Luckily for him she had wanted to teach the novices some spells but hadn't gotten that far in the lesson, so she still had them memorised.  Grabbing her trident with her shield hand so she had a hand free, she started casting and blasted a 15 foot cone of fire into the air to get their attention.
> "Okay punks," she said to the rufians, "I'll give you one chance to run off, before I blast you to the next world."
> *"We're in between these,"* one of the attackers said, pointing at Cordelia and Firi'Sar.
> "Correct," Tillandi replied, "but as cleric, I can heal as well.  And I can put you on the blacklist of all churches in this city.  Is it really worth it?"
> *"Well...,"* the guy said, but Tillandi interupted him.
> "Wrong answer," she said, starting to cast again, "now run."
> 
> ...


Firi'sar raises a hand to object, more stably than his state would suggest reasonable.  As he does so, he winces, and begins rubbing a bruise on his arm where it will surely be sore for days to come.  "You _definitely_ don't need to apologize.  That little turd- sorry, uh, kid..."  The Elf lapses into silence, staring blankly at the alley the orphan scampered down.  "Damnit, he should _know_ better!"  Turning to the newcomer, he gets a good look at her for the first time.  "Hah!  Miss Tillandi!  So good to see you again!  No, _really!_  But, ahhh, we should probably be off, no?"  He glances back at the girl with the cat.  "Thanks for the assist, miss.  Gods willing, you'll never need me to return the favor.  I... assume you both have safe lodgings?  Let's travel together as we may.  It seems a night for... unsavory types."

Development: Good Intentions, Esoteric Methods
Resolution: Sticks his face in it

----------


## DrK

Thanks DarkOne7141981.
Placeholder to say "thanks" whilst I digest the opening post

----------


## farothel

Here is my character: Tillandi Borgrem

High concept: Cleric in the frontline

trouble: Can go in a rage (not the barbarian feature) when encountering pirates or bandits.  Will not leave people behind.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Tillandi was left at the door of the temple of Procan in the Azure district.  Whether the birthmark on her hand in the form of Procan's symbol was the reason she was left there and not at any of the orphanages, the clerics didn't know, but they took her in and trained her as a cleric.  She liked the training, but she also loved fighting and often badgered passing mercenaries in the temple for some sparring lessons.  As most people in the Azure district she often went to swim in the ocean on warm days and she took to it like she was born in the water.

When she was older, she would accompany older clerics on their travels, mostly by ship, and learn further that way.  During these travels, she not only learned how to sail and to run around in the rigging of a large ship, between lessons with her mentor she also continued to spar, this time with the sailors.  She learned quickly (the fact that she had learned from a very young age helped) and soon she was a full cleric of Procan, on a ship with her own pupil.

That trip the ship they were on was attacked by pirates.  She tried what she could to help and they managed to fight the pirates off (they hadn't counted on the fact that this ship was carrying a small group of mercenaries to another city).  However Sanga, her pupil, was hit by some arrows while Tillandi was devastated.  Her first trip with an apprentice and she lost the young girl.  When she returned to Sasserine she wanted to quit and become a mercenary, but Belrain Daskeral talked her out of it.  He didn't give her another apprentice for now, but let her work on whaling ships, gaining experience while staying relatively close to the city, where he could keep an eye on her.



I'll be using blue as my speech colour.


*Spoiler: Hook*
Show


Cooperative writing Tillandi

Tillandi was walking along the waterfront. She had just participated in the launching of a new whaling ship, asking for the blessing of Procan and allowing it to sail on His ocean. Now she was on her way back to the temple, when she suddenly spotted a man walking into an alley. She didn't know his name, but she would recognise his face anywhere. He had been part of the pirate crew which had been responsible for the death of Sanga. While she had her trident with her, she was currently in robes. But she wouldn't let that stop her. She didn't see any guards at that moment, but she went after him. As she entered the alley, she saw him speaking to someone else.
"Mister," she called out, "two years ago, you were part of a pirate crew attacking the Storm Witch. Now you will be judged for that act."
"Is that so," the pirate said, turning around and drawing his sword, while his companion did the same. Tillandi was up against two people now.

Akula stood in the shadowy alleyway waiting for Blanka to arrive. The night had been good, the pit fight had been tough but he'd emerged victorious and the purse of gold on his belt pouch was heavy, something his mother would put to good use feeding the small Darfellan community.

As he looked out over the bay he breathed in the salt filled air, enjoying the waves crashing on the shore. As Blanka entered the alley he looked with distaste at the merchant. "I won the fight Blanks. Pay what you owe." He waited for the purse, impatient to be gone and back to see his friends, they were watching a battle at the Arena later, the "Horns" had captured something new and Auric was due to fight it...

Before he could claim the prize a woman interrupted them. Robed and clutching a trident she spoke with passion. Akula snatched up his harpoon as Blanka drew his sword, then he recognised the lady....

"Tillandi, is that you?", he looks to Blanka and Tillandi. "What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..." the woman, a priestess of Procan he had met one dark night on the docks when he was left with a handful of freed children he and some of his clad had rescued


"Dee? Dee?" her companion probes. "Are you listening?"

"Huh? Oh. Sorry Lorna, no. I think I just spotted Tillandi who helped me the other evening," Cordelia apologises, her eyes still glued to the woman who'd walked past the fancy waterfront tavern a moment before. Cordelia puts down her drink, a cool glass of orange, coconut, rum, and various red berries from the jungle. "Excuse me ladies, I just want a quick word. Stay, Kitten, I'll just be a moment."

"All right, but if you're not back soon we'll have your drink!" Kayla giggles, already on her way to tipsy after just a half.

"Allow me to rephrase. Kitten. Guard." Cordelia commands jokingly as she slides off the tall bar stool. On command Kitten sits up and straightens comically to attention. "Good girl. Be right back."

"Kitten!" Cordelia hears Lorna exclaim in mock scandalisation as she departs. "Whose side are you on?"

"Grrrr!"

"Eeeeee!" her friends squeal in play-fright, and Cordelia chuckles to herself at their bit as she hurries to catch up with her rendezvous. Oddly the woman appears to be hurrying herself, and Cordelia is nearly jogging to keep up when Tillandi disappears into an alley. Cordelia arrives just in time to see weapons drawn.

"Tillandi, is that you?" the Darfellan speaks and Cordelia recognises him immediately. "What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..."

A pirate?! Cordelia turns her attention to the third figure, appraising him as she tentatively approaches the encounter. Yes, she can see how he'd give that impression. From his burley sailor's arms, cruel sneer, wickedly sharp cutlass...

"Look, on his belt! Captive ties and tanglefoot bags! I don't know about pirate, but he's certainly a slaver!" she accuses. "Oh, and hi Akula, Tillandi," she adds brightly. "Shall we turn him into the watch?"

"Damn the lot of ye!" Blanka curses, dropping his cutlass in resignation and defeat. "Arr, ye've got me. Better the watch than dead."

Tillandi had rather seen him dead, but better the watch than him getting away, so she slightly lowered her trident and moving closer, she used his own ties to tie his hands together.
"Thanks," she said to the others, "you can join me or I'll take him to the guards myself.  It's not all that far."
Whether they joined her or not, she would bring the guy to the guard house closeby.

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia Beck
Human F NG Druid//Sorcerer(Psychic)
*








AND*

Kitten
F NG Small Cat (White Leopard)

High Concept
Playful and Caring Psychic Naturalist

Trouble
Pacifistic
*Spoiler: Where did you come from? Curator's Popular Only Daughter*
Show


Cordelia is the only daughter of the curator of Lidu Manor's private aquarium in the Noble District. Her father was the major influence in sparking her love of sea creatures and they have a very close relationship. Her mother died of a fever when she was young, which was traumatic. As favoured employees of Lord Lidu her family circumstances are comfortable.

Lord Lidu has been very generous. After her magical abilities manifested and her mother died he had her schooled at the prestigious Cloudcrystal Academy. To begin with it was hard as she was ostracised as a low-born, but her generosity and likeability made her many friends and eventually it was the bullies who were shunned! Since passing out she has mainly been helping her father collect and care for the multitude of colourful and exotic sea creatures at the aquarium.

Cordelia has many friends, mostly scions of noble houses she met whilst at Cloudcrystal Academy. Most of the trouble she got into growing up was for stiffly standing up against perceived injustice (particularly in defence of others) even when it would have been more politic to stay quiet. She made several small-minded and vicious enemies who didn't appreciate her low-status, relative popularity, or calling out their cruelty.

The family often goes on sea voyages to collect specimens for the aquarium, and Cordelia likes to climb in the rigging. On one occasion shortly before her mother got sick, she was struck unconscious into the water by a boom, and it was a while before her absence was noticed and the ship returned to find her being borne gently to safety by a pod of dolphins! Her parents gave thanks to Trishina, goddess of dolphins, and taught Cordelia to do the same every day. It wasn't long before Cordelia discovered that if she prayed for guidance it would be granted. Later at Cloudcrystal Academy she was taught to pray in more sophisticated ways to ask for more complicated things, and incidental testing for psionics in class helped her begin to recognise and unlock those powers as well.

*Spoiler: What Shaped You? Ecofriendly Vigilante*
Show


One day whilst Cordelia was walking in The East Market she spotted a tiny leopard cub in one of the exotic animal traders' many cages and it was love at first sight! Unfortunately the vender had a different customer in mind, and rattled the cage to frighten the cub, and telling Cordelia to clear off. Angered by the poacher's attitude and the condition of his cages, Cordelia's best friends Lorna Calcair & Kayla Fiesley (minor nobles who share her kindness, generosity, and love of the natural world) encouraged her to do something about it. That night Cordelia snuck into the market and stole the leopard cub. Cordelia and Kitten have been inseparable ever since, and has gone out of her way to spoil the poachers' hunts and set loose their captives. One time she even freed a Wyvern from under the arena! On that occasion she was almost caught, but a darfellan man covered for her escape. The increased watch oversight of the exotic animals trade resulting from that escapade means Cordelia is almost single-handedly responsible for the price of exotic animals rising by 20% this year!

Though confiding to her friends, she keeps these activities secret from her father Henry and her family's benefactor Lord Lidu. She is suspected by Zebula Meravanchi, a cruel and hedonistic young noble heavily involved in the exotic animal trade, who has never stopped hating her since their school days although he's been unable to prove anything so far. 


*Spoiler: Hook? Impulsive Creature Lover*
Show


"...and so everybody knows Jamis was caught sneaking out of the servants quarters in his underwear! He's barely shown his face for a week!" Kayla laughs, picking a blouse out of the market stall and posing with it as the merchant hovers hopefully. "How about this one?"

"Oh no!" Cordelia laughs, stroking Kitten's head as she sits patiently waiting for her people to move on. "And the week before there was the incident with the octopus... If I were him I think I'd give up and just hide forever! Yes, I think that suits you much better. I like the sleeves, and the the way the stitching is done round the neck."

"Ah! Well I think I'll buy it then. Here, two gold crowns?" Kayla places the coins on the stall, much to the merchant's obsequious thanking. "That just leaves a hat for this afternoon," she comments as the two resume strolling through the market, Kitten weaving delicately around their legs as they make their way through the Freeday crowds. "You should count yourself lucky Henry doesn't make you go to all of these things, Dee," Kayla laments.

"Haha, well he would if he could!" Cordelia laughs. "And I wouldn't mind being invited a bit more often, you know? I quite enjoy an afternoon tea occasionally. Oh! I think I see a hat stall over there!"

"Oh yes! Good spot. We should be done soon then, and we can meet Lorna at Best Bait for lunch." The two start to make their way in the direction of the stall, their progress slow through the heavy crowds. As they go Kayla picks up on Cordelia's compliant. "It's not fair though, Dee. I wish the others made more effort to include you. We were all so close at the academy. You'd think Ailuin at least-"

"Look, forget I said anything," Cordelia interrupts, hugging her stomach defensively. Kitten looks up, sensing the change in atmosphere. "I know it's difficult to be seen to fraternise with the help. Just ask Jamis," she finishes bitterly as Kayla puts an arm around her shoulders for a sympathetic hug. Suddenly out of the corner of her eye she gets the sense of something watching her. Behind a nearby animal-hide stall a tiny dog in the smallest cage imaginable and miserable conditions looks up at Cordelia with pleading eyes. Quickly glancing at the stallkeeper she confirms he's distracted with a customer.

"Hey. Kayla." Cordelia says, alerting her friend to the tiny watcher with a nod. "I'll catch up with you in a moment. I need to get this."

Kayla catches Cordelia's line of sight and squeezes her arm when she notices where she's looking. "Go for it Dee! Just be careful, it's busy. I'll see you at the hats."

As Kayla continues on with a nervous backwards glance, Cordelia waits for a break in the crowd before ducking into the gap between stalls, crouching in beside the tiny cage, Kitten slinking stealthily behind her.

_"Hey... hey... look at you! Aren't you adorable!"_ she whispers quietly as the dog jumps up excitedly, and she fumbles with the cage's catch. _"Shh! Shh! You'll get us both caught! Ok... there!"_

The cage door releases and Cordelia opens it slowly, checking that the stall owner is occupied, but the dog is immediately out and jumping and licking her in the face! Kitten swishes her tail amusedly. _"Haha! There you go! Come on, let's get you... oh! You're still tied! Let me just get tha-"_

_Shhhnk!_

As Cordelia reaches in to the back of the cage to unhook the dog a previously unnoticed trap mechanism springs shut, trapping her hand. _"OW!"_ She gives it an experimental tug, but her hand and the cage are stuck fast even as the grateful dog still jumps and licks her face. Looking up, she sees the stallholder is finishing with his customer and her blood runs cold. Discovery is just seconds away!

Development:
Ah, the market. Nothing quite like the manic scrambling for more money and power, Firi'sar wonders to himself as he presses through the throngs. One hand on his pursestrings (burn me twice and all that!) he wanders mostly aimlessly. He's already made his sale, and isn't in the market for any substantial purchases at the moment. Still, frowning at the smell of a nearby fish stall, he can't help but feel oddly at ease in a place like this. As unsavory as it might be, it's honest. And people aren't genuinely honest very often.

Almost as if on queue, the lithe Elf's eyes are drawn to a young lady, clearly up to no good- or at least not wanting to draw attention. When you know what to look for, it's almost like they just tell you they're misbehaving! Well, if she wants to avoid attention, I should probably pay her some. Say, that's the girl from the other night? He frowns thoughtfully. Casually strolling through a handful of stalls such to keep himself behind her left ear and her in his line of vision, the Elf watches her surreptitiously as she prowls ever towards her quarry. He moves a shirt "to see it in better light," and finally lays eyes on her prize. Ah, that makes sense. She did seem like quite the bleeding heart. He smirks, perfectly content to let her do what she will- almost certainly here to free the puppy, unless I've woefully lost my touch....

She starts suddenly, and Firi'sar frowns. He wastes no time, and crosses the narrow street in maybe 4 strides, tucking one hand into his shirt coat as he goes. "There you are, Stanley. A distraction, if you please?" he whispers, as he bends down to lower the rat he just retrieved to his own boot. With a deft flick, the rat sails a few feet, landing gracelessly on the ground just behind the shopowner. You simply must learn to stick the landing, groans the Elf, inwardly. Still, Stanley the Rat rises to his full height of maybe 6 inches, and with an expression that says he understands more than he should, turns away from his master, and scampers up the shopkeeper's leg.

Predictably, the man flips his metaphorical table. Firi'sar, meanwhile, ducks behind the next. "Wonderful afternoon for a little freedom fighting, wouldn't you say?" he whispers to the trapped girl as he all-but materializes from the crowd beside her. "Cordelia, isn't it?" he purrs with a smirk, as his hands once more disappear into his coat. This time, they return with a pair of simple picks, and for the first time his thoughts take a break to focus on the task at hand. "Don't move if you want to keep the hand," he mutters, tinkering with a mechanism cleverly hidden in the back of the cage. He glances at Cordelia for just a moment, eyes twinkling with amusement. "How'd he even make room for that in this tiny cage?" the Elf gripes. With a quiet click, the mechanism opens, and Cordelia's hand is released.

Firi'sar looks up with a smile, that melts into dismay almost immediately. "Oh dear, that's a problem." The overpowering odor of scented smoke assaults the pair's nostril, and a quick glance confirms that an entire table of sweet incenses is going up in flames where the shopowner knocked one over amidst the hubbub. With a twang, strings supporting the broad canvas canopies snap, weakened by the flames. A grand thud drowns out the rest of the noise as the canopies fall, smothering the flames and threatening to do likewise to the shoppers and storeowners within a dozen paces in either direction.

Struggling to keep his breath under the heavy, confining fabric, Firi'sar grunts with exertion. "That was a joke about the hand."

Resolution:
Akula paused on the docks. He turned, pushing a couple of grizzled looking fishermen out of the way as he caught a glimpse of red hair and a patch of white fur by her side. "there she is, the girl from the beast cages!" he thought. Turning abruptly he hurried after her, trying to manage the task of looking subtle in the crowd (hard for a towering man with skin like that of a killer whale) and keeping her in view.

Despite only having seen her once he still remembered the vivid life in her eyes that had distracted him that night many weeks ago. He caught sight of her again as she vanished into a clothiers stall. Salt's tears he curses to himself, dismayed by the bad luck of losing her in the press of freeday crowds and turns to leave. Then as he starts to head back towards the grim and filhy slums of Shadowshore there is shouts and a commotion behind him

Turning he looks just in time to catch sight of the young lady, and with no other than the odd elf who had taken the orphans off him many moons ago. The tent caught fire and fell, covering them both. With a a shout he ran towards them, a focus on the power of Procan as he summoned the blessings of the god, water spraying from oustretched hands over the burning tent nearest to where she had been.

Dragging out his serrated diving knife he hacked at the now soaking fabric peeling it back to reveal the elf, Firi'Sar, and the girl. Offering her a still dripping hand he grins wide, sharp fangs exposed. "Greetings mysterious girl. We meet again in strange circumstances, some out from the tent there, bring your pets as well." he suggests, lifting her with a hand offering to take her strange pet dog. To the elf he nods, "We meet in an usual way again, how are the children?"


*Spoiler: Development? Fierce Tracker*
Show


Sword at his side- it's all the rage, you know, Firi'Sar saunters in like he owns the place- which he might as well as much coin as he's spent there. The oddly named 'Shivering Cat' tavern sits close to even between the Emerald Waters orphanage and Firi'Sar's apartment, and as such has become a fairly regular prowling ground for the burgeoning merchant. Not content to peddle lesser wares in Shadowshore for the entirety of whatever brief existence it would offer, Firi'Sar has found over time that the wealthy both have more money and are often less keen about parting with it. In fact, most of their vices were legal in Sasserine, so the action was more lucrative and safer! Thus, with a heavier purse than usual, and a conspicuously empty backpack, the lithe spell caster/scientist sidles up to the bar to enjoy the evening meal.

The evening wanes, as it does, into night, and a somewhat less stable Firi'Sar wanders into the moonlight. Unhindered by the darkness, he remains nonetheless quite hindered by the inebriation, and almost steps into the harbor several times making his way to the water taxi that will take him to the merchant district- it's usually quite a bit faster than walking the long way, especially in this state. Wait. That's not Stephen. Firi'sar wonders, with a scowl. He wonders a bit longer than he should, and when he turns, there's a pair of ruffians quickly closing the distance from the rear. "Come now, I'm shure we can make an amenable arrangement," he offers, raising his hands placatingly. "You have any idea how long that coin would last us?" one of them growls. No one bares a blade, but (at least) 3 on 1... well maybe 1/2 was never going to be a fair fight. After a long couple moments of sizing each other up, Firi'sar recognizes one of the ruffians- more a kid really. Just left the orphanage last year.

Suddenly, betrayal joins the war for Firi'Sar's thoughts, and it seems unlikely the Elf is going to win the battle.

Development:
Cordelia hurries along Crown Street towards the Gondala Station with her head bowed in thought and Kitten trotting alongside. She's wondering how she's going to explain to her father why she's so late back and where she's been. Obviously she can't tell him she was shadowing a party of poachers into the jungle south of Sunrise. They hadn't been very successful, which was good because it meant she hadn't had to intervene at all, but it had meant they'd roamed further than expected and their progress had slowed to a crawl in the jungle after sunset and now it's very late. Fortunately she's always been good at moving through the jungles or she'd be in as sorry a state as the poachers. The little bit of mud she and kitten have picked up will be swiftly fixed by a paddle in the lagoon. Even so, she'd dressed for the heat of the jungle and now in the cool of the night she lets out an involuntary shiver. And there's still what she's going to tell her father.

So absorbed is Cordelia in thought that she doesn't even notice when Kitten stops dead in her tracks and starts letting out a low growl. A step later she walks straight into what feels like a brick wall.

"What the-?"
"Ah!"

A muscular arm wraps around Cordelia's neck and she feels her arms pinned to her sides. Only now does she become aware of the two other thugs and the rather startled looking man

"Hey boss, I've caught another one! She's got fancy clothes!"
"Yeah, but she's got a... a thing with her! Get her to call it off!"

Kitten is nearly going nuts at the threat to Cordelia's safety, a hissing, hackles-raised, snarling ball of threat.

"Oh sh-" The thug loosens his grip on Cordelia's neck slightly. "Yeah, call it off!"
"L... let me go... or you'll regret it..." she forces out.
"Oh yeah? You think your little cat is going to s-... Ngh!" the ruffian stumbles back, dazed by Cordelia's psychic attack. In the same moment Kitten lunges at their leader and the stand off descends into a general melee.

Resolution:
Tillandi was walking on the market. She had been asked to take over teaching some of the novices and it was clear that being a good priestess didn't necesseraly mean that you're also a good teacher. After the lesson finished, she had decided to take a little stroll to clear her head. She was just wandering aimlesly when she heard some commotion. Taking her trident and shield, she went to see what is was all about. She noticed that there were a few ruffians were attacking a girl who apparently had a large cat and that young man who supported the orphanage. As an orphan herself (although having been raised in the temple) she rather liked what he was doing, so she had to help him.

Luckily for him she had wanted to teach the novices some spells but hadn't gotten that far in the lesson, so she still had them memorised. Grabbing her trident with her shield hand so she had a hand free, she started casting and blasted a 15 foot cone of fire into the air to get their attention.
"Okay punks," she said to the rufians, "I'll give you one chance to run off, before I blast you to the next world."
"We're in between these," one of the attackers said, pointing at Cordelia and Firi'Sar.
"Correct," Tillandi replied, "but as cleric, I can heal as well. And I can put you on the blacklist of all churches in this city. Is it really worth it?"
"Well...," the guy said, but Tillandi interupted him.
"Wrong answer," she said, starting to cast again, "now run."

She knew the spell didn't work for everyone, but this time it did and eyes wide in fear, the leader ran off. The rest of the gang looked at the Tillandi, Cordelia, Kitten and Firi'Sar and decided they had an important engagement elsewhere and were now going to find out exactly what it was. When they too had run off, she looked at the others.
"Tillandi, cleric of Procan, at your service," she said, "I'm sorry for the dramatic, but it wasn't only to intimidate those idiots. Someone will have seen that and I'm sure the city guard will arrive shortly to assist."


*Spoiler: Resolution? Observant Socialite*
Show


Tillandi was walking along the waterfront. She had just participated in the launching of a new whaling ship, asking for the blessing of Procan and allowing it to sail on His ocean. Now she was on her way back to the temple, when she suddenly spotted a man walking into an alley. She didn't know his name, but she would recognise his face anywhere. He had been part of the pirate crew which had been responsible for the death of Sanga. While she had her trident with her, she was currently in robes. But she wouldn't let that stop her. She didn't see any guards at that moment, but she went after him. As she entered the alley, she saw him speaking to someone else.
"Mister," she called out, "two years ago, you were part of a pirate crew attacking the Storm Witch. Now you will be judged for that act."
"Is that so," the pirate said, turning around and drawing his sword, while his companion did the same. Tillandi was up against two people now.

Development:
Akula stood in the shadowy alleyway waiting for Blanka to arrive. The night had been good, the pit fight had been tough but he'd emerged victorious and the purse of gold on his belt pouch was heavy, something his mother would put to good use feeding the small Darfellan community.

As he looked out over the bay he breathed in the salt filled air, enjoying the waves crashing on the shore. As Blanka entered the alley he looked with distaste at the merchant. "I won the fight Blanks. Pay what you owe." He waited for the purse, impatient to be gone and back to see his friends, they were watching a battle at the Arena later, the "Horns" had captured something new and Auric was due to fight it...

Before he could claim the prize a woman interrupted them. Robed and clutching a trident she spoke with passion. Akula snatched up his harpoon as Blanka drew his sword, then he recognised the lady....

"Tillandi, is that you?", he looks to Blanka and Tillandi. "What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..." the woman, a priestess of Procan he had met one dark night on the docks when he was left with a handful of freed children he and some of his clad had rescued

Resolution:
"Dee? Dee?" her companion probes. "Are you listening?"

"Huh? Oh. Sorry Lorna, no. I think I just spotted Tillandi who helped me the other evening," Cordelia apologises, her eyes still glued to the woman who'd walked past the fancy waterfront tavern a moment before. Cordelia puts down her drink, a cool glass of orange, coconut, rum, and various red berries from the jungle. "Excuse me ladies, I just want a quick word. Stay, Kitten, I'll just be a moment."

"All right, but if you're not back soon we'll have your drink!" Kayla giggles, already on her way to tipsy after just a half.

"Allow me to rephrase. Kitten. Guard." Cordelia commands jokingly as she slides off the tall bar stool. On command Kitten sits up and straightens comically to attention. "Good girl. Be right back."

"Kitten!" Cordelia hears Lorna exclaim in mock scandalisation as she departs. "Whose side are you on?"

"Grrrr!"

"Eeeeee!" her friends squeal in play-fright, and Cordelia chuckles to herself at their bit as she hurries to catch up with her rendezvous. Oddly the woman appears to be hurrying herself, and Cordelia is nearly jogging to keep up when Tillandi disappears into an alley. Cordelia arrives just in time to see weapons drawn.

"Tillandi, is that you?" the Darfellan speaks and Cordelia recognises him immediately. "What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..."

A pirate?! Cordelia turns her attention to the third figure, appraising him as she tentatively approaches the encounter. Yes, she can see how he'd give that impression. From his burley sailor's arms, cruel sneer, wickedly sharp cutlass...

"Look, on his belt! Captive ties and tanglefoot bags! I don't know about pirate, but he's certainly a slaver!" she accuses. "Oh, and hi Akula, Tillandi," she adds brightly. "Shall we turn him into the watch?"

"Damn the lot of ye!" Blanka curses, dropping his cutlass in resignation and defeat. "Arr, ye've got me. Better the watch than dead."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Just a reminder to everyone - if you want me to be able to respond to questions and then access my answers long-term, post them in the OoC thread. This time I will try to review the 50+ messages in Discord, but that isn't always going to be easy.

Here we go:

Level 2/2 Gestalt is correct. I will update the Big 16 accordingly.It looks like *RCgothic* is well on the way, mechanically, but Arcane Heirophant in gestalt is easy - one side Druid the other Arcane caster. I think you figured this out, though, so carry on...For Favored Class, select one (two as a Half-Elf). As you take levels in the Favored Class, keep them on one side of the Gestalt, please, and take Favored Class bonuses as normal. Either +1 HP or Skill Point unless you take the alternate ones for your race. (No doubling of FCB due to Gestalt).Darfellan looks alright with the edits I made below. They aren't written into the adventure already, so any involvement they have will be led by your PC, *DrK*, and we can work it as a side story that impacts the party and adventure periodically. *NOTE* - this adventure starts with less actual time in the water than mid-campaign. I don't think this will be a problem, but it isn't going to be a huge advantage right now to be semi-aquatic.




> _Darfellan_
> 
> 
> *Type:* Humanoid (Darfellan/Human) 
> *Size*: Medium 
> *Speed:* Slow 20ft (-1 RP)
> *Statistics:* Standard +2 Str, +2 Wis, -2 Dex  
> *Language*: Standard (*Aquan (not going to create a new language just for the Darfellan)*, Common) 
> *Movement Traits:* Swim 30 ft (+8 Racial bonus) (2 RP), Powerful swimmer +10 ft swim  (1 RP)
> ...

----------


## farothel

No problem.  I think there are two more questions: 
HP, do we roll, half+1, full, ...?
And for lvl2, are we going to get WBL?

----------


## RCgothic

> Just a reminder to everyone - if you want me to be able to respond to questions and then access my answers long-term, post them in the OoC thread. This time I will try to review the 50+ messages in Discord, but that isn't always going to be easy.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> [LIST][*]Level 2/2 Gestalt is correct. I will update the Big 16 accordingly.[*]It looks like *RCgothic* is well on the way, mechanically, but Arcane Heirophant in gestalt is easy - one side Druid the other Arcane caster. I think you figured this out, though, so carry on...[*]For Favored Class, select one (two as a Half-Elf). As you take levels in the Favored Class, keep them on one side of the Gestalt, please, and take Favored Class bonuses as normal. Either +1 HP or Skill Point unless you take the alternate ones for your race. (No doubling of FCB due to Gestalt).


Yup, getting there mechanically.

How are hit points to be calculated?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> HP, do we roll, half+1, full, ...?
> And for lvl2, are we going to get WBL?


First level is full HP. At second you have a choice, made once and kept for the rest of the campaign (note this on your character sheet): Either Average, rounded down on odd levels and up on even, or roll once, using the highest HD of your Gestalt classes.

For example, a Gestalt Rogue/Wizard with CON of 12 and applying the FCB to HP can either go average, rounding up on level 2, resulting in 7 HPs gained or they can roll 1d8 and hope for good luck. 

If they roll, they roll their highest HD on all future levels, accounting for HD changes as a result of multiclassing or PrC. So, if they drop the rogue level and have Wizard/PrC-with-1d6-HDs then they would roll 1d6 that level. If their highest HD goes up, they roll the new, higher dice. Make sense?

Yes, everyone will begin with 1000 GP worth of gear. You may buy magic items, but no partially-charged wands. Also, I will expect you to consider how much you carry when you are out adventuring and what that does for your encumbrance. You can store gear you aren't using in the Vanderboren manor, where everyone will have a plainly furnished, but clean, room for their PC.

----------


## DrK

So here is the WIP for Akula the Brawler/Inquisitor of the Darfellan community in Sasserine

Still got feats, equipment and background to write. But need to update some other games and write some Validation docs so will pick up again tomorrow

*High Concept:* Last of a dying people; seeking glory so they aren't forgotten
*Trouble:* Vengeance against those who have wronged his people (e.g Pirates, Sahuaguan, Ixitxachitl) 

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show








Akula, like many of the few remaining Darfellan is striking. Tall and heavily built he moves with a ponderous grave, pitch black eyes staring with some guarded wariness. His skin tells the story of his parentage of his tribe and his people with his distinct white chest (normally left bare) and the white markings around his eyes. Normally clad in tough workman's clothes and soft seal skin boots he appears more or less like a fisherman, something his calloused hands would attest to. When readying for "war" he dons a thick coat of shark scales and has a long harpoon in hand, a couple of long tough nets at his waist and a determined look on his face.




*Spoiler: Where does he come from*
Show



Akula hails from the _N'Kuttik_  tribe, or at least the remains of the _N'Kuttik_ tribe. He was born to the seas, his father, an accomplished pearl diver and hunter Weikoo and his mother Ekiltooit a tribal shaman to the Lord of the Seas Procan. Like many Darfellan they lived aboard their boats and sea rafts drifting along the coast in the tropical seas of Blood Bay trying to avoid notice lest the savage tribes of the ocean bed continue their mission of genocide upon the tribe.

Part of the community, with an honoured father and mother Akula had an auspicious birth, his father bestowing a tooth from a great shark he slew upon Akula's birthing day upon the young boy, a tooth which still hangs from his neck to this day. Sadly it was not to last. A savage attack by Ixitxachitl that dwelled deeper in Jeklea Bay devastated the colony. The sea ran dark red with Darfellan blood as boats were sunk, the tribe was slaughtered and many drowned. A few survivors, some 20 or so of the tribe escaped on a fast boat led by Ekiltooit  his mother as she clutched the infant Akula to her side. With the tragedy there was only one place left for the shattered remnants to go to and that was the chaotic freewheeling port city of Sasserine. Reaching the city the poor refugees were preyed upon by the criminal  gangs of city until Ekiltooit found the Temple to Procan within the City and from the clergy of the Lord of the Seas found some shelter - admittedly in the slums - but shelter none the less. 

Akula was raised in the refugee community in the city, his mother still lives, although old now, and bitter. She hates the the Crimson Fleet, Sahuaguan, Ixitxachitl and all the other evils beasts of the ocean that have savaged her people. The refugees now shelter in the slums of shadowshore where they survive on a combination of charity from the Temple of Procan and the money from the survivors as they scrape a living together. Many of the refugees are now old - the elders with wispy beards and graying skin sit and try and teach the few youngster of the ancient ways of the Darfellan, the glory of the ancestors and make ivory and bone carvings which they sell to passer bys for coppers. A few of the younger refuges such as Akula's friends - Ootiliktik, Shooki!alui, who were a similar age to him - are more active. Brought up on tales of the ancestors' hunting glories and the absorbing the bitterness and hate from the Eklitooit they seek equal parts vengeance and glory. Vengeance against the evils of the seas that destroyed their peoples and Glory so that they not be be forgotten. 

Akula at the urging of his mother was educated in the Temple schools of Procan, learning the ways of the land people and more importantly how to hunt and kill those who  who hunt his people. Skills that he and Ootiliktik, Shooki!alui have honed further as they have sought payment from the Arena and Zelkarunes Horns as they have helped to capture various beasts to grace the arena floor. The savagery of the arena, the roar of the crowd and the adulation attracting the young Darfellan's sense of glory and more than once Akula has fought in filth coated basement arena's the crowd cheering him on as he trades blow with swarthy corsairs or grim faced (and rock headed) dwarves.  




*Spoiler: The Hook*
Show






> *Akula's Hook*
> 
> The deck was slippery of the small sloop and the low hooting of the strange winged howler monkeys in the cages competed with the squawking of the tropical birds and the grunting of the crocodiles in their cramped cages. Ignoring the animals in packed hold of the vessel  three burly darfallen moved down the decking, harpoons and knives in hand. Akula looked left and right to Ootiliktik and Shooki!alui a few clicks to indicate that they were to flank the door before he threw the door open.
> 
> *"Procan's waves.."* he mutters as the light of a single torch illumes the room beyond. A half dozen blankets are scattered around the room each with a terrified looking human child curled up in terror as the black and white patterned figures with sharp fangs and blood stained harpoons bursting into the room. Akula looks at Ootiliktik and shrugs... *"What do we do now? The other pirate scum will be back soon?"* Gazing out over the waves they can see nothing in the twighlight but they know the ships of the crimson fleet will be looking for the missing vessel. With a heavy sigh  Shooki!alui gathers up the oars of the smal ship's dinghy and gestures to the children. Before long with some gentle coaxing Akula, Shooki!alui and Ootiliktik are in the dinghy rowing hard away from the deserted schooner leaving the animals and several dead pirates behind. Akula looks at the others clicking and whistling in Aquan to not scare the children - *"When they said treasure, I was meaning gold not humans"*...
> 
> Reaching the lights of Sasserine they glide into the bay and the harbour, a tarpaulin thrown over the small children who are shivering in the cool sea air despite the tropical climate. Pulling into the shore the 3 large Darfellan bang elbows in success. *"A good raid, another blow against the Crimson Fleet, much honour for the N'Kuttik. Now..."*  he pauses as he helps pluck the children from the boat and onto the stinking quay, *"What in the name of the Gods do we do with these 6...."*
> 
> 
> ...



Akula looked at the elf and the young priestess carefully appraising them before nodding. And replying in a soft aquan. *"Aye. my thanks from the sea. We fished these minnows away from pirates but they are not of the tribe. My mother I think knows of you"*  he says nodding to Tilandi, and he looks with more suspicion at the elf, *"You know much, but if you can care for these children then you you have my thanks and a debt owed."* Pushing the terrified children towards the elf, he nods *"Know we of the N'Kuttik owe you a favour."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Tomorrow I plan to write a summary of the events ("in-game") so far. You are free to start thinking about things up until you meet Lady Lavinia Vanderboren and are hired by her to be her "fixers and troubleshooters."


This won't get finished today - I will work it over the course of the week while you guys finalize character ideas and interconnections.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Sasserine Affiliations*

There are six affiliations the PCs can develop in addition to the seven churches present in Sasserine (one for each of the major districts in town). The churches venerate Wee Jas, Kord, Pelor, Fharlanghn, St. Cuthbert, Worgul  (a front for Olidammara), and three lesser sea deities (Osperm, Procan, and Xerbo) and are all generally respected by the locals to different degrees.

The six non-religious affiliations available for investment are as follows:

*Dawn Council*: The ruling nobles of Sasserine are known as the Dawn Council, yet in truth this affiliation comprises all of the minor nobles, sages, scribes, clerks, and others who help in the daily business of administration of the city. The Sasserine city watch is controlled by the Dawn Council, and the seven official churches have much invested in this group as well. Beyond Sasserines walls, agents of the Dawn Council function as ambassadors, emissaries, missionaries, or even spies. Bards, clerics, fighters, and paladins are the best suited classes for this affiliation. 

*Scarlet Brotherhood*: While the Scarlet Brotherhood itself is notorious for harboring assassins, spies, and worse, their presence in Sasserine has taken an unusual turn with the establishment of the Scarlet Embassy. This group proposes to seek less violent interactions with other nations. Recent attempts to manipulate numerous nations were a tremendous drain on the Brotherhood. Of course, many believe that the establishment of the Scarlet Embassy is merely a new stage in the Brotherhoods nefarious attempt to rule the world from within. Only members of this affiliation know the groups plans for sureand even they may not see the whole truth of what the mysterious leaders of the Brotherhood intend. Bards, monks, and rogues are the best suited classes for this affiliation. 

*The Seekers*: The Seekers have a presence in nearly every major city in the world, yet few know of their existence. A group of treasure-seeking adventurers at best, or a nefarious organization of thieves and grave-robbers at worst, the Seekers themselves are a loosely-knit group of explorers, adventuring scholars, and fortune hunters who scour the world for ancient secrets and lost magic for personal gain and profit. All character classes are equally suited for this affiliation. 

*Witchwardens*: Sasserines mages guild was founded by a priest-mage of Radu many centuries ago, but today the Witchwardens have become more secular. Their members study magic in all its forms, seeking to discover new spells or recover forgotten lore from ancient ruins across the world. They are charged with the defense of the city against magical threats, and many of their members have ties to the citys high society. Bards, sorcerers, and wizards are best suited for this affiliation. 

*Zelkarunes* Horns: Based in the Champions District where, among other things, they manage the hugely popular events in the Sasserine Arena, Zelkarunes Horns consists of gladiators, big-game hunters, mercenaries, and explorers of the surrounding wildlands. Beyond Sasserines walls, members of the Horns often operate alone (or as members of small groups), seeking new creatures to populate arena fights or merely looking for adventure and treasure to further their own (and by extension, the Horns) fame and glory. Barbarians, fighters, rangers, and rogues are best suited for this affiliation. 

*Church of the Whirling Fury*: Perhaps the most mysterious of the six affiliations presented here, the Church of the Whirling Fury is in fact a semi-secret group of like-minded souls who seek to oppose the advance of demonic influences into the Material Plane while at the same time venerating their patron, the eladrin paragon Gwynharwyf. They keep their presence in Sasserine subtle, operating on the theory that to openly oppose such dangerous forces invites open retaliationmuch better to gather information and strike with the advantage of surprise. The church of the Whirling Fury accepts members of all vocations and skills, although their doctrines tend to preach all for the greater good. As such, they often find themselves operating on the shady side of the law. Barbarians, clerics, and rangers are the best suited classes for this affiliation.

----------


## RCgothic

Reading the Campaign Player's Guide, looks like I'll need a dangerous pet license to have Kitten with me around Sasserine without getting in trouble with the watch.

If I pay 50gp is it ok to assume I passed the interview pre-game? DC20 is certainly doable, especially if knowledge (nature), handle animal, wild empathy, provide relevant circumstance bonuses?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Reading the Campaign Player's Guide, looks like I'll need a dangerous pet license to have Kitten with me around Sasserine without getting in trouble with the watch.
> 
> If I pay 50gp is it ok to assume I passed the interview pre-game? DC20 is certainly doable, especially if knowledge (nature), handle animal, wild empathy, provide relevant circumstance bonuses?


I won't penalize a PC for a class feature. Consider that price baked-into the class, the same way a wizard or arcanist doesn't have to buy a spellbook with their starting gold.

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks! :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

*Cooperative writing Tillandi*

Tillandi was walking along the waterfront.  She had just participated in the launching of a new whaling ship, asking for the blessing of Procan and allowing it to sail on His ocean.  Now she was on her way back to the temple, when she suddenly spotted a man walking into an alley.  She didn't know his name, but she would recognise his face anywhere.  He had been part of the pirate crew which had been responsible for the death of Sanga.  While she had her trident with her, she was currently in robes.  But she wouldn't let that stop her.  She didn't see any guards at that moment, but she went after him.  As she entered the alley, she saw him speaking to someone else.
"Mister," she called out, "two years ago, you were part of a pirate crew attacking the Storm Witch.  Now you will be judged for that act."
"Is that so," the pirate said, turning around and drawing his sword, while his companion did the same.  Tillandi was up against two people now.

----------


## Farmerbink

A lot of this is self-plaigarised from the first go, but I'm reposting for the sake of 1: keeping that content intact in the above spoiler while making some significant edits and 2: hopefully facilitating access for the collaborative part.

High Concept: Brilliant but sketchy
Trouble: Always in it

*Spoiler: Where did you come from? Unwanted Youngster*
Show

 Firi'Sar is a native of Sasserine.  He is the unwanted, unclaimed, and abandoned son of Aniphastus Knowlern, the representative of the Sunrise district.  Born with unusual black hair, and the even more unusual ability to see keenly in pitch black, his traits were viewed as indicative of drow heritage, despite the questionable logic behind the claim.  The risk, however, was more than his family could bear, given their political intentions, and he was quietly abandoned.  Publicly, the family claimed miscarriage.  Firi'Sar was left at the Emerald Waters orphanage without ever knowing who his family was.  

This left him with very well-developed self-esteem issues.  He has always yearned for affection and affirmation, and often looked in the wrong places to get it.  Well before coming of age, Firi'Sar 'made friends' with a small crowd that introduced him to a few "fun" substances they'd smuggled into the orphanage.  With little else to turn to, the young Elf was quickly addicted, to both the drugs themselves and the artificial feeling of togetherness the other boys offered.  As he aged, and became eligible for apprenticeships, he developed a certain propensity for _crafting_ the substances.  Needless to say, some problems were alleviated, while others worsened.



*Spoiler: What shaped you? Accidental Recluse*
Show

Many of Firi'Sar's childhood hours at the orphanage were spent in solitary thought.  He developed a keen reasoning capacity, and limited moral compass, as a result.  The false brotherhood of drug connections did little to limit either.  As an adolescent, he was apprenticed to a local apothecary, and found an outlet for his curious nature and developed a marketable skill.  When the Sea Princes arrived, his mentor died in the violent overthrow.  Now of age, he escaped the orphanage only to be pressed into service himself.  Firi'Sar survived on wits and quick reflexes, along with a strong propensity to let others do most of the fighting.    

In the aftermath of the conflict, he found that most of the people he knew had either died or fled Sasserine, leaving him without any semblance of community to which he felt he belonged.  It was easy to make money with his magical knacks and he had no one to temper his whims, so he quickly fell into a drug-induced destructive spiral.  In the wake of his own near death, he finally developed a few licks of sense to go with his wits, and sought out help to overcome the grip of addiction.  In the church of Trithereon, Firi'Sar found his first true friend, and his greatest ally against the chains that bound him: a matronly priestess named Jessica Cooper.

An adult woman, unable to have children of her own, Jessica instead mothers, well, everyone.  She gleefully took to Firi'Sar as both a person and a project.  Under her tutelage and accountability, the Elf finally kicked his own habit, some 20 years after taking up the stuff.  On the way, Firi'Sar found he had developed a strong friendship with the woman and her husband Maxwell.  Inspiration struck some time later, and the lithe investigator found himself on a crusade.  Despite the odds, the same irritable Elf matriarch ran the Emerald Waters orphanage- and Firi'Sar _knew_ she was decidedly not the woman for the job.  It took a few years, and no small sum of money, but in the end, Firi'Sar saw her removed and Jessica Cooper installed in her place.  The orphanage itself has become something of a pet project of his, and he now spends a significant amount of his time and finances ensuring their continued well-being.

As he has aged, and developed his skill, he moved out of his mentor's shack in shadowshore.  He spends most of his days by himself, developing who-knows-what in his apartment/laboratory in the merchant district; strange lights and sounds have been known to emanate from the oft-shuttered windows.  On the rare occasion that the windows are left open, strange bottles and colored jars can be seen lining a series of small shelves near the back of the room.  Other than his patronage at the orphanage, Firi'Sar remains reclusive- often disappearing into his home for many days at a time.


I still need a conflict for one of you to resolve, and I want it to be substantially different from my original hook, so it may take me some time to develop one.  Here's a good start of your friendly neighborhood drug dealer apothecary!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*The adventure so far*

*Spoiler: Meeting Lady Lavinia Vanderboren*
Show

Over the course of the day yesterday all of the PCs are met by a wizened old halfling woman who introduces herself as "Kora" and works for a well-known noble family, the Vanderborens. After greeting them all respectfully she hands each a letter:

*Spoiler: The letter*
Show



If asked for more details she explains that her mistress, Miss Lavinia Vanderboren, does not disclose details of her business to her maidservants, and that she really must go. The old woman leaves, bowing her head as she does and disappearing into the masses of the city of Sasserine. 

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Nobility) DC 10*
Show

You know the Vanderborens are a wealthy noble family heavily involved in sea-going trade.
*Spoiler: Same roll, DC 15*
Show

Lavinia is the eldest child of the family. She has a younger brother and no sisters.



*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) DC 15*
Show

A tragic ship fire a month ago claimed the lives of Verik and Larissa Vanderboren. They were survived by their two children, Lavinia and Vanthus.

The Vanderboren manor is located in the eastern section of the Merchant District. As the PCs arrive they see a seven-foot high stone wall surrounding the estate with a towering, gothic, three-story house dominating the grounds inside. Leering gargoyles and capering nypmhs festoon the eaves of the manor's roof, and several trees give the manor grounds a nice buffer from the bustle of the city. The front gates are open, though no one greets the PCs till they reach the front door and knock. Kora answers the door, thanking them for coming and leading them to the atrium. "Lady Vanderboren will be with you shortly. Please wait here." The room is growing dark as night falls, though several sets of candles provide enough light to see the many flowers and decorative plants in it.

As the PCs are greeting each other four figures emerge from the hall and begin walking towards them. Kora races behind these figures, rushing to get to the front door first. 

The figures include a jaunty male half-elf dressed in lether armor and armed with a half-dozen daggers of different shapes, a dark-skinned dwarf with a sour expression dressed in green and brown robes and clutching a curved spear,  an attractive but haughty-looking woman dressed in dark purple robes with a tattoo of a crescent moon on one cheek, and lastly a tall and handsome man dressed in polished breastplate carrying a bastard sword.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) DC 15*
Show

These are the Jade Ravens, a mercenary company that has been in the Vanderboren family's employ for several years. The leader is the man in the breastplate, an outdoorsman named Tolin Kientai. The others include Zan Oldavin, the half-elf, Kaskus Kiel, the dwarf, and Liamae Teslikaria, the woman.

The man with the bastard sword walks up, eyeing the PCs pleasantly before saying, "Hmmm. You must be the help Lavinia's bringing in to do the chores. Best of luck to ya!" before leading his companions towards the front door.

Moments after the quartet leaves the manor an attractive young woman opens the door to the private dining hall, greets the PCs, and ushers them into the room for dinner.

*Spoiler: Lavinia Vanderboren*
Show



The dining hall is a comfortable and cozy room, softly lit by wall-mounted lanterns. A window overlooks the manor's central courtyard and the carpet is thick and soft. A large portrait hangs on the wall, a fine young man with a short beard. Wearing a long, flowing blue dress, Lavinia Vanderboren smiles as the PCs enter and introduces herself. After several minutes of inconsequential small talk she takes a deep breath and dives into the reason she invited the PCs to dinner:

"Well, as you may have heard, I recently inherited my parent's estate. Along with this fine house, unfortunately, came a large amount of debt - some owed to the Dawn Council, more to the harbormaster, and several smaller amounts to quite a few guildhalls. It seems my parents, for all their success as adventurers, were not as skilled at finance as one might hope. If I'm to get these debts paid, I need access to my family's vault under Castle Teraknian.

And that's the problem, you see. The vault is magically locked - keyed to special signet rings. Both of my parents had these rings, at least, until recently. My mother lost hers a few months ago. She arranged for a replacement, but it won't be done for another month or so - too late for me. This leaves my father's ring. He never wore it - he had a thing about men wearing jewelry. Instead he kept it hidden on his ship, the _Blue Nixie_. The problem with that is that the harbormaster has seized the ship until someone pays for the last four months of mooring. I've paid the fines to the man the harbormaster's put in charge of my ship, a brute named Soller Vark. Yet when I went to claim my ship, Vark's men wouldn't let me board, claiming that I hadn't yet paid the fines. I spoke to Vark again and he denied ever receiving my payment. My complaints to the harbormaster have fallen on deaf ears - he's a doddering old fool who trusts his man and won't relent.

Vark and his men are up to something on my ship, I know it. What I need is to find out exactly what they're up to. Unfortunately, Vark's not the type to react well to diplomacy or logic. I need someone who speaks his language...which is where you come in. If you can find out what he's using my ship for, or even better, recover the money I paid him, I'll pay each of you 200 gold crowns in return once I've access to my vault.

What do you say? Will you help me?"

*Spoiler: At the Docks, Recovering the Blue Nixie*
Show

It is common knowledge that the Harbormaster of Sasserine, Keltar Islaran, has been suffering from a debilitating lung infection and that his children have no interest in taking up his responsibilities. As such, the docks are often poorly run these days, largely under the control of smugglers and thieves except when a wealthy ship-owner hires their own security. It is likely that to handle Lavinia's issues will require the PCs to take matters of the law into their own hands...

The _Blue Nixie_ should be docked at pier five in the Merchant District (the long one between the Merchants' Guildhall "F3" and the Smiths' Guildhall "F4" on the map of Sasserine). Unfortunately, as the companions arrive on site they discover that the ship is not docked at all - it is in fact moored about one hundred feet from the pier's end. Somehow the company needs to either get to the ship or contact Soller Vark.

After securing a small boat and sneaking out to the ship, the party discovers that Soller Vark and his crew of ruffians have been smuggling exotic creatures and plan to steal the Blue Nixie to make a delivery to their buyers. They fight the thugs and eventually a monstrous vermin...

*Spoiler: Picture of the enemy (in a different setting)*
Show



*Spoiler: Knowledge (Dungeoneering) DC 17*
Show

This creature is a rhagodessa.

...before recovering the ship and Lady Vanderboren's signet ring. Along with the ring they find a curious note, written in her father's hand:




> Chimera looks to sunrise
> Cyclops looks to sunset
> Medusa looks to sunrise
> Umber hulk looks to sunset
> Basilisk looks to sunrise




*Spoiler: The PCs are Placed on Retainer and Become Permanent Employees of Lady Vanderboren*
Show

In the morning a small team of sailors brings the _Blue Nixie_ into port at Lady Vanderboren's direction, where a pair of men from the city watch takes Soller Vark into custody. The dead thugs' bodies and the remains of the monster are removed from the hold and things seem to be moving in a very productive direction. The party gathers around their patroness to present her the signet ring, pouch of platinum, and the parchment. Upon receiving them Lavinia smiles broadly and says, "In one night you all have solved a problem I couldn't in several weeks. I want you all to stay in my employ, permanently. I will need troubleshooters, agents, and sometimes bodyguards, and I think you are the ones for it. I can pay you 100 golden crowns every month and provide you with a place to stay in my home if you wish. This comes with all the prestige one would expect from working for a noble family, of course. What do you all say?"

When the party agrees, she continues, "Well, that settles it, then! Our next task is to secure funds from my family vault, using this ring. We will take a coach and then ferry to Castle Teraknian in the harbor. All of the nobility in the city have vaults there, though I have never seen any of them. They will know who I am and this ring will give us access to our vault. Father always warned that it had a small construct guardian, so I will need you in the role of bodyguards. Get ready and meet me back here in an hour - we will leave then.

Oh, and here is your payment for this month - 100 gold crowns for each of the five of you!" Lavinia says as she hands each of you a pouch of coins. 

After the designated hour has passed the team gathers into a well adorned coach for the ride to the ferry to the castle. Once at Castle Teraknian they waste no time, stopping only to speak to a clerk who identifies Lavinia's identity and her signet ring. They are then escorted down a spiral staircase into a large circular chamber under the castle.

Over a dozen five-foot-wide hallways radiate out from the central vault chamber; each of these halls is ten feet long and ends in a a single iron door. The clerk directs the party to the correct hallway and then excuses himself, leaving the party to their task. The Vanderboren vault door is emblazoned with a simple rune - an eight-pointed star. Above the door, inscribed in flowing script on a polished silver plaque is the family name. A single handle protrudes from the door, just below a circular depression bearing the mark of the Vanderboren signet.

*Spoiler: Detect Magic and DC 17 Knowledge (Arcana) check*
Show

The door is locked with a powerful Arcane Lock spell.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local)*
Show

The 8-pointed star symbol is the same as that found on the Seeker's Lodge in the Merchant's District.

Upon inserting the signet ring into the round depression a brief flash of blue light erupts from the door before it gently swings open. Inside is a domed chamber of polished green marble. Two 15-ft wide alcoves with lower ceilings featuring marble pillars carved to resemble coiling snakes are found to the left and right. Looking up, the party can see the dome bears a huge representation of the 8-pointed star from before. In the center of the room are five pillars, set into the wall on both sides, with one in front. "Please go first - I don't know what the guardian is, but you will need to dispose of it before we can enter the vault proper," Lavinia says as she stands back and takes the ring from the depression again, placing it on her finger as she waits.

*Spoiler: Inside the Vanderboren Vault*
Show

The party first encounters a construct-guardian, an Iron Cobra, that subsides when Lavinia presents her new-found ring. Then they face a daunting puzzle...

The seven walls (not counting the entryway) each bear fantastically detailed bas-relief carvings of exotic monsters in threatening poses. Staring at the wall immediately to the left of the entrance to the room and moving clockwise the carvings depict a tentacled monster with a glaring red eye and a mouth full of teeth, a looming dragon, a fish-like creature with three eyes and four tentacles, a two-headed giant wielding a pair of immense clubs, a spherical creature with four eye stalks and a bulging central eye over a drooling maw, a gorilla-like beast with a fanged maw and six eyes, and finally a towering black spider with seven eyes. Each monster's eyes consist of a glittering red stone. 

*Spoiler: Images of the creatures depicted*
Show









The ceiling above is only ten feet high, with the now-familiar eight-pointed star pattern radiating out from the grooved pillar. The arms of this star are black, save for the one pointing directly back at the entrance, which is red.

The room has no obvious chests, safes, or vaults in which treasure might be found. Lady Vanderboren looks around the room in wonder, momentarily distracted by the fine quality carvings on the walls.

After using the clue left by her father, the party gains entrance to Lady Vanderboren's vault where she is disappointed to discover that the vault has been nearly-emptied already. After paying her new champions she gets ready to leave and asks one of the clerks on duty who has been in her vault. To her surprise and consternation she learns it was her brother, Vanthus...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*The story so far, continued...*

*Spoiler: Of Vanthus Vanderboren*
Show

Once all the PCs are back at the Vanderboren home they are escorted by Kora into the garden where they find Lavinia sipping tea as she reads over documents from the vault. "Ah! My champions - I am glad you are all back. I've been thinking about what we discovered today and have decided on our next step. But first, let me tell you about my brother..."

*Spoiler: Image of Vanthus Vanderboren, seen hanging in the dining room over the chair at the head of the table*
Show



"We were very close growing up, with Mom and Dad out adventuring and such, but after one of our pranks went badly..."

*Spoiler: Knowledge (History) DC 20*
Show

A particularly complex prank involving several _elixirs of love_ being emptied into the nearby water tower...this was known as the "Water Incident" by most of the locals, though the young romantics of the time described it in much more salacious ways...

"I was sent to the Thenalar Academy for five years while Vanthus was sent to work on a local plantation."

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) DC 15*
Show

The Thenalar Academy is a well known finishing school in the city of Cauldron. Vanthus worked on a plantation outside of town owned by Knowlern Family.

"We both came home last year, but he was different...distant and bitter. He slept all day, was gone all night, generally with associates of doubtful character. Eventually he moved out entirely. Last I heard of him he was with a lover in the Azure District."

Taking a deep breath, Lavinia sips her tea while looking into the distance. "So...Mom and Dad died in the ship fire and...well...he came back for a week or so. When the will left the entire estate to me he stormed off. I haven't seen him since."

Turning to look back at her team of troubleshooters, Lavinia says, "So you can imagine my surprise and feelings of betrayal to learn that not only have I been robbed, but I have been robbed by my own brother. I would have given him what he needed - within reason - had he asked. His theft hurts, but I hope it's not too late. I want you all to find him. Find out what he has been doing and see if he can be convinced to come see me. If I can redeem him it will make things so much better. He is most of the family I have left and I love him..." As she struggles to keep her emotions in check you can see tears in her eyes in spite of her efforts. "I don't know where he's gone, but someone in Sasserine will. Find him for me."

*Spoiler: Finding Vanthus...in a sense...*
Show

The party spends several days looking around town, asking about for some clue as to where Vanthus Vanderboren can be found. On the third day they are approached by a young half-elf...

"I'm Shefton Rosk, and glad to be of service," the half-elf introduces himself. "and for some coin I can take you to Vanthus Vanderboren. He's on Parrot Island, holed up in some old smugglers tunnels." 

Parrot Island has a history of being used by smugglers before the City of Sasserine was well established. The island is little more than a rocky outcropping surrounded by 30-ft cliffs except for the eastern end, which holds a narrow beach. The isle is thick with vegetation with trees roosting hundreds of noisy, brightly colored parrots. Shefton guides the little rowboat he secured for the party to the beach, finds a small trail, and leads the PCs up to a small clearing at the center of the island. Once there, he helps find a stone trap door, opens it, and reveals a 5-ft shaft leading down into the darkness below. A rope hanging from a hook in the wall provides a relatively safe method of descent (DC 5 Climb). "Here we are everyone. Lord Vanderboren has been staying in the down below. If you wish, I can remain here to ferry you back to the city when you are done with him..."

After all of the PCs descend the 30-ft deep shaft, some more gracefully than others, they have only a moment to get their bearings before they hear a cry from Shefton. He hits the stone floor of the empty room hard and doesn't move.

*Spoiler: Heal DC 10, can be attempted without training*
Show

His neck is broken by his poor landing and he is quite dead...

Seconds later the rope comes slithering down the shaft and a voice can be heard taunting from above, saying, "Say hello to Penkus' ghost for me while your down there!" Then, without waiting for a reply from the PCs the trap door is closed and the ominous sound of something large and heavy can be heard grinding over the closed door, sealing the party inside.

The smuggler caves are pitch black and the air still and clinging...

*Spoiler: Crabs and undead in the smugglers' caves*
Show

After getting their bearings and beginning to explore the tunnels, the party discovers that the original residents are still there and _hungry_. Led by an undead cleric, the zombie smugglers assault the party until finally overcome and destroyed. After further exploration the party is forced to fight past some ferocious crabs and enter into the sea-tunnels on one of the caves. It is there that they discover the remains of poor Penkus...

Past a wooden door, badly swollen and apparently barred from the other side the party finds a bloated, seeping body slumped in the middle of the floor. The corpse's dark, almost black flesh bulges against its armor, ready to burst at the slightest touch. An intricate tattoo of a dragon clutching a flower is barely visible on his shoulder against the diseased flesh and clutched in one hand is a crumpled scroll.




> 


After some more exploration, made easier by the aquatic prowess of several of the party members, the PCs discover an underwater tunnel out of the caves. After swimming out and recovering a boat, the party returns to Lady Vanderboren with sobering news.

*Spoiler: What to do about Vanthus?*
Show

Lavinia Vanderboren's expression saddens immediately upon hearing the news of her wayward brother's actions. She listens quietly to everyone speak, giving them her full attention in turn. Then, when everyone is done she takes a deep, shuddering breath before responding. "He hasn't made this easy, has he? Well, there's nothing we can do to change the past...I refuse to think that we can't change the future, though. If you can, capture him alive. If not...please kill him as quickly and painlessly as you can, for my sake...

Unfortunately, though, I have no new leads. If he thinks you all are dead then you might be able to use that to your advantage somehow, but I don't exactly know how..." she says, as she manages to largely contain her emotions. A thin tear falls down her cheek from one eye and you recognize a distinct sobbing-quality to her voice that isn't usually there, but otherwise the noblewoman holds up nobly. "I will have Kora make up rooms for you tonight. If you like, we can send word to your families that you are well in the morning. Then maybe we can find some other clue..."

The morning dawns with a hearty breakfast, served by Kora, during which Lady Vanderboren is absent. As they finish eating the noblewoman enters the dining room and says, "I apologize for my unseemly display of emotion last night, but I realized this morning that we _do_ have a clue! The letter from Penkus describes 'the lap of the Lotus' and 'the Taxidermist's Hall.' I don't know anything about taxidermy, but there must be a guild hall in the city. If you investigate there, you may find something.

The 'lotus' is more mysterious. Perhaps one of the many, warring thieves' guilds in town? It may be dangerous to investigate, but you all have proven resourceful. Surely one of these two clues will help us find...Vanthus...and help us bring him to justice!" She seems in much better spirits this morning, to the relief of everyone. With a start she realizes that everyone was eating breakfast and turns to Kora for a plate. Then she sits down with the party and eats her meal with them, smiling and making small talk between bites.

When the party leaves to continue their search they quickly discover very sobering news - the harbormaster, Keltar Islaran, has been brutally murdered. The old man didn't help Lavinia Vanderboren, but his murder is shaking up the city and is the only thing anyone is talking about all over. Rumors abound, but the one consistent point is that he was killed in his bed last night and the body left gruesomely eviscerated.

*Spoiler: In the Lap of the Lotus*
Show

After two days of effort the party discovers a sobering story. Since the city of Sasserine threw off the rule of the Sea Princes several decades ago countless thieves' guilds have come together and then fallen in a partially-hidden, underground war. The city watch knows, the council knows, and many private citizens (both criminals and honorable merchants) know. For the most part those in power have let the guilds fight this out with each other and the constant infighting has controlled crime better than a concerted effort ever would.

However, in the last several years a clear victor has silently emerged - the Lotus Dragons. Rumor suggests that the guild has connections to a noble family and the power and money that entails. The recent assassination of Keltar Islaran is one of the more public and recent events centered around the Lotus Dragons taking control of shipping and smuggling in this major port city...

After dodging several attempted ambushes by unseen assailants, the party ends up in the taxidermist' Guildhall...

With the party on high alert and avoiding any narrow streets or places where they can be ambushed, they make it to the taxidermists' guild house without further incident. No one can shake the sense that they are being followed, however, and on occasion you even see cloaked figures on the rooftops. While this isn't unheard of, and it is rainy, so most people outside are cloaked, it leaves the party uneasy. 

There is a public door that is currently closed against the wet damp outside. Once inside you find the menagerie of stuffed and preserved animals and a lanky, middle-aged man working behind a desk. 

*Spoiler: Nemien Roblach*
Show



"Good afternoon, ladies and gentlemen! What can the taxidermists do for you this day? Are you interested in a purchase? Or perhaps you have something you wish to have preserved? You caught me out here taking care of some paperwork before returning to a project, but if you need a moment to look around you only need right that bell there," he points to a bell with a sign beside it which says, "Ring for Service," "and I can come right back out to help you." The man looks at the party with a smile, his mustache and beard making sharp lines on his angular face.

After a scuffle that ends with the party discovering that Nemien Roblach is certainly a part of the Lotus Dragons network the party is left alone in the taxidermist Guildhall, their lead having disappeared in the back rooms. All around them are dead or dying Lotus Dragon assassins...

The In-Character thread will pick up at this point in the story. We will suspend reality a little and have everyone start fully fresh as you explore the Guildhall and attempt to find an entrance into the den of the Lotus Dragons.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Azure District - Sasserine's true waterfront. Consists of two sections, the east and west. The eastern section is concerned with internal waterways. The western section with the city's booming whaling industry.Champion's District - towering over the western skyline, this district of soldiers, gladiators, mercenaries, and warriors generally follows in the storied footsteps of Sasserine's first lord-mayor, a priest of Kord named Teraknian. Generally not-so-friendly with the Noble District, the citizens here see themselvs as the true and rightful leaders of the city.Cudgel District - Primarily residential. Due to the vigilance of the local watch and the church of St. Cuthbert, it's also the safest district in Sasserine. The citizens of the district know this, yet they are not soft; instead, they remain ever vigilant to the threat of attack from without in the form of bullywugs or pirates, or from within in the form of thieves and traitors.Merchant District - The Heart of Sasserine, perhaps its soul too. The first district most visitors ever see, its often the only one they need ever explore. Shops run the gamut from grocers to potion emporiums, dagger sellers to exotic pet dealers, and magic item bazaars.Noble District - Traditionally the ruling district, though Castle Teraknian is _not_ in this district. However, recent history has shattered the trust of the people in their noble houses, and most families spend their time and effort bickering and jockeying for power these days.Shadowshore - The most notorious of Sasserine's districts, this strip of land nestled in the shadow of the Champion's District has long been a haven for thieves, thugs, and criminals. The city watch has all but given up on this district, and as long as nothing too disastrous occurs they leave it alone.Sunrise - Also primarily residential. The folks who live here are generally well off and own many of the plantations that dot the countryside around Sasserine.

The Vanderboren house is in the Merchant district.

----------


## DrK

> *Cooperative writing Tillandi*
> 
> Tillandi was walking along the waterfront.  She had just participated in the launching of a new whaling ship, asking for the blessing of Procan and allowing it to sail on His ocean.  Now she was on her way back to the temple, when she suddenly spotted a man walking into an alley.  She didn't know his name, but she would recognise his face anywhere.  He had been part of the pirate crew which had been responsible for the death of Sanga.  While she had her trident with her, she was currently in robes.  But she wouldn't let that stop her.  She didn't see any guards at that moment, but she went after him.  As she entered the alley, she saw him speaking to someone else.
> "Mister," she called out, "two years ago, you were part of a pirate crew attacking the Storm Witch.  Now you will be judged for that act."
> "Is that so," the pirate said, turning around and drawing his sword, while his companion did the same.  Tillandi was up against two people now.


Akula stood in the shadowy alleyway waiting for Blanka to arrive. The night had been good, the pit fight had been tough but he'd emerged victorious and the purse of gold on his belt pouch was heavy, something his mother would put to good use feeding the small Darfellan community. 

As he looked out over the bay he breathed in the salt filled air, enjoying the waves crashing on the shore. As Blanka entered the alley he looked with distaste at the _merchant_. *"I won the fight Blanks. Pay what you owe."* He waited for the purse, impatient to be gone and back to see his friends, they were watching a battle at the Arena later, the "Horns" had captured something new and Auric was due to fight it... 

Before he could claim the prize a woman interrupted them. Robed and clutching a trident she spoke with passion. Akula snatched up his harpoon as Blanka drew his sword, then he recognised the lady....

*"Tillandi, is that you?"*, he looks to Blanka and Tillandi. *"What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..."* the woman, a priestess of Procan he had met one dark night on the docks when he was left with a handful of freed children he and some of his clad had rescued

----------


## farothel

> Originally Posted by farothel
> 
> 
> *Cooperative writing Tillandi*
> 
> Tillandi was walking along the waterfront.  She had just participated in the launching of a new whaling ship, asking for the blessing of Procan and allowing it to sail on His ocean.  Now she was on her way back to the temple, when she suddenly spotted a man walking into an alley.  She didn't know his name, but she would recognise his face anywhere.  He had been part of the pirate crew which had been responsible for the death of Sanga.  While she had her trident with her, she was currently in robes.  But she wouldn't let that stop her.  She didn't see any guards at that moment, but she went after him.  As she entered the alley, she saw him speaking to someone else.
> "Mister," she called out, "two years ago, you were part of a pirate crew attacking the Storm Witch.  Now you will be judged for that act."
> "Is that so," the pirate said, turning around and drawing his sword, while his companion did the same.  Tillandi was up against two people now.
> 
> ...


"Yes, he is," Tillandi replied, "He was part of the crew that attacked us.  I remember all faces that managed to escape us that day as if it was yesterday."
She wasn't sure if she could fight both of them.  She knew Akula was a good fighter, probably better than she was due to the fact that he had trained more than she had.  And this Blanka guy was certainly good enough to manage to survive back then.

----------


## RCgothic

Clarification: did we kill the lotus dragon assassins, or were they already dying when we got here?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Clarification: did we kill the lotus dragon assassins, or were they already dying when we got here?


The Lotus Dragon assassins attacked you while you were in the Taxidermists Guildhall to help their ally, Nemien Roblach, escape. He demonstrated some ability with illusion magic on his way into the back rooms of the building before you lost sight of him.

In defending yourselves, you guys fought and defeated the assassins. If any still live I will leave that up to you and your efforts to stabilize them, when we get started in IC.

----------


## Farmerbink

> High Concept: Brilliant but sketchy
> Trouble: Always in it
> *Spoiler: Where did you come from? Unwanted Youngster*
> Show
> 
>  Firi'Sar is a native of Sasserine.  He is the unwanted, unclaimed, and abandoned son of Aniphastus Knowlern, the representative of the Sunrise district.  Born with unusual black hair, and the even more unusual ability to see keenly in pitch black, his traits were viewed as indicative of drow heritage, despite the questionable logic behind the claim.  The risk, however, was more than his family could bear, given their political intentions, and he was quietly abandoned.  Publicly, the family claimed miscarriage.  Firi'Sar was left at the Emerald Waters orphanage without ever knowing who his family was.  
> 
> This left him with very well-developed self-esteem issues.  He has always yearned for affection and affirmation, and often looked in the wrong places to get it.  Well before coming of age, Firi'Sar 'made friends' with a small crowd that introduced him to a few "fun" substances they'd smuggled into the orphanage.  With little else to turn to, the young Elf was quickly addicted, to both the drugs themselves and the artificial feeling of togetherness the other boys offered.  As he aged, and became eligible for apprenticeships, he developed a certain propensity for _crafting_ the substances.  Needless to say, some problems were alleviated, while others worsened.
> 
> ...


The Hook (Briiiings you BAAAaaaaAAACK):

Sword at his side- _it's all the rage, you know,_ Firi'Sar saunters in like he owns the place- which he might as well as much coin as he's spent there.  The oddly named 'Shivering Cat' tavern sits close to even between the Emerald Waters orphanage and Firi'Sar's apartment, and as such has become a fairly regular prowling ground for the burgeoning merchant.  Not content to peddle lesser wares in Shadowshore for the entirety of whatever brief existence it would offer, Firi'Sar has found over time that the wealthy both have more money and are often less keen about parting with it.  In fact, _most_ of their vices were legal in Sasserine, so the action was more lucrative _and_ safer!  Thus, with a heavier purse than usual, and a conspicuously empty backpack, the lithe spell caster/scientist sidles up to the bar to enjoy the evening meal.

The evening wanes, as it does, into night, and a somewhat less stable Firi'Sar wanders into the moonlight.  Unhindered by the darkness, he remains nonetheless _quite_ hindered by the inebriation, and almost steps into the harbor several times making his way to the water taxi that will take him to the merchant district- it's usually quite a bit faster than walking the long way, especially in this state.  _Wait.  That's not Stephen._ Firi'sar wonders, with a scowl.  He wonders a bit longer than he should, and when he turns, there's a pair of ruffians quickly closing the distance from the rear.  "Come now, I'm shure we can make an amenable arrangement," he offers, raising his hands placatingly.  "You have any idea how long that coin would last us?" one of them growls.  No one bares a blade, but (at least) 3 on 1... well maybe 1/2 was never going to be a fair fight.  After a long couple moments of sizing each other up, Firi'sar recognizes one of the ruffians- more a kid really.  Just left the orphanage last year.

Suddenly, betrayal joins the war for Firi'Sar's thoughts, and it seems unlikely the Elf is going to win the battle.

----------


## DrK

*Akula's Hook*

The deck was slippery of the small sloop and the low hooting of the strange winged howler monkeys in the cages competed with the squawking of the tropical birds and the grunting of the crocodiles in their cramped cages. Ignoring the animals in packed hold of the vessel  three burly darfallen moved down the decking, harpoons and knives in hand. Akula looked left and right to Ootiliktik and Shooki!alui a few clicks to indicate that they were to flank the door before he threw the door open.

*"Procan's waves.."* he mutters as the light of a single torch illumes the room beyond. A half dozen blankets are scattered around the room each with a terrified looking human child curled up in terror as the black and white patterned figures with sharp fangs and blood stained harpoons bursting into the room. Akula looks at Ootiliktik and shrugs... *"What do we do now? The other pirate scum will be back soon?"* Gazing out over the waves they can see nothing in the twighlight but they know the ships of the crimson fleet will be looking for the missing vessel. With a heavy sigh  Shooki!alui gathers up the oars of the smal ship's dinghy and gestures to the children. Before long with some gentle coaxing Akula, Shooki!alui and Ootiliktik are in the dinghy rowing hard away from the deserted schooner leaving the animals and several dead pirates behind. Akula looks at the others clicking and whistling in Aquan to not scare the children - *"When they said treasure, I was meaning gold not humans"*...

Reaching the lights of Sasserine they glide into the bay and the harbour, a tarpaulin thrown over the small children who are shivering in the cool sea air despite the tropical climate. Pulling into the shore the 3 large Darfellan bang elbows in success. *"A good raid, another blow against the Crimson Fleet, much honour for the N'Kuttik. Now..."*  he pauses as he helps pluck the children from the boat and onto the stinking quay, *"What in the name of the Gods do we do with these 6...."*

----------


## RCgothic

> The Hook (Briiiings you BAAAaaaaAAACK):
> 
> Sword at his side- _it's all the rage, you know,_ Firi'Sar saunters in like he owns the place- which he might as well as much coin as he's spent there.  The oddly named 'Shivering Cat' tavern sits close to even between the Emerald Waters orphanage and Firi'Sar's apartment, and as such has become a fairly regular prowling ground for the burgeoning merchant.  Not content to peddle lesser wares in Shadowshore for the entirety of whatever brief existence it would offer, Firi'Sar has found over time that the wealthy both have more money and are often less keen about parting with it.  In fact, _most_ of their vices were legal in Sasserine, so the action was more lucrative _and_ safer!  Thus, with a heavier purse than usual, and a conspicuously empty backpack, the lithe spell caster/scientist sidles up to the bar to enjoy the evening meal.
> 
> The evening wanes, as it does, into night, and a somewhat less stable Firi'Sar wanders into the moonlight.  Unhindered by the darkness, he remains nonetheless _quite_ hindered by the inebriation, and almost steps into the harbor several times making his way to the water taxi that will take him to the merchant district- it's usually quite a bit faster than walking the long way, especially in this state.  _Wait.  That's not Stephen._ Firi'sar wonders, with a scowl.  He wonders a bit longer than he should, and when he turns, there's a pair of ruffians quickly closing the distance from the rear.  "Come now, I'm shure we can make an amenable arrangement," he offers, raising his hands placatingly.  "You have any idea how long that coin would last us?" one of them growls.  No one bares a blade, but (at least) 3 on 1... well maybe 1/2 was never going to be a fair fight.  After a long couple moments of sizing each other up, Firi'sar recognizes one of the ruffians- more a kid really.  Just left the orphanage last year.
> 
> Suddenly, betrayal joins the war for Firi'Sar's thoughts, and it seems unlikely the Elf is going to win the battle.


Cordelia hurries along Crown Street towards the Gondala Station with her head bowed in thought and Kitten trotting alongside. She's wondering how she's going to explain to her father why she's so late back and where she's been. Obviously she can't tell him she was shadowing a party of poachers into the jungle south of Sunrise. They hadn't been very successful, which was good because it meant she hadn't had to intervene at all, but it had meant they'd roamed further than expected and their progress had slowed to a crawl in the jungle after sunset and now it's very late. Fortunately she's always been good at moving through the jungles or she'd be in as sorry a state as the poachers. The little bit of mud she and kitten have picked up will be swiftly fixed by a paddle in the lagoon. Even so, she'd dressed for the heat of the jungle and now in the cool of the night she lets out an involuntary shiver. And there's still what she's going to tell her father.

So absorbed is Cordelia in thought that she doesn't even notice when Kitten stops dead in her tracks and starts letting out a low growl. A step later she walks straight into what feels like a brick wall.

"What the-?"
"Ah!"

A muscular arm wraps around Cordelia's neck and she feels her arms pinned to her sides. Only now does she become aware of the two other thugs and the rather startled looking man

"Hey boss, I've caught another one! She's got fancy clothes!"
"Yeah, but she's got a... a _thing_ with her! Get her to call it off!"

Kitten is nearly going nuts at the threat to Cordelia's safety, a hissing, hackles-raised, snarling ball of threat.

"Oh sh-" The thug loosens his grip on Cordelia's neck slightly. "Yeah, call it off!"
"L... let me go... or you'll regret it..." she forces out.
"Oh yeah? You think your little cat is going to s-... Ngh!" the ruffian stumbles back, dazed by Cordelia's psychic attack. In the same moment Kitten lunges at their leader and the stand off descends into a general melee.

----------


## farothel

> *Akula's Hook*
> 
> The deck was slippery of the small sloop and the low hooting of the strange winged howler monkeys in the cages competed with the squawking of the tropical birds and the grunting of the crocodiles in their cramped cages. Ignoring the animals in packed hold of the vessel  three burly darfallen moved down the decking, harpoons and knives in hand. Akula looked left and right to Ootiliktik and Shooki!alui a few clicks to indicate that they were to flank the door before he threw the door open.
> 
> *"Procan's waves.."* he mutters as the light of a single torch illumes the room beyond. A half dozen blankets are scattered around the room each with a terrified looking human child curled up in terror as the black and white patterned figures with sharp fangs and blood stained harpoons bursting into the room. Akula looks at Ootiliktik and shrugs... *"What do we do now? The other pirate scum will be back soon?"* Gazing out over the waves they can see nothing in the twighlight but they know the ships of the crimson fleet will be looking for the missing vessel. With a heavy sigh  Shooki!alui gathers up the oars of the smal ship's dinghy and gestures to the children. Before long with some gentle coaxing Akula, Shooki!alui and Ootiliktik are in the dinghy rowing hard away from the deserted schooner leaving the animals and several dead pirates behind. Akula looks at the others clicking and whistling in Aquan to not scare the children - *"When they said treasure, I was meaning gold not humans"*...
> 
> Reaching the lights of Sasserine they glide into the bay and the harbour, a tarpaulin thrown over the small children who are shivering in the cool sea air despite the tropical climate. Pulling into the shore the 3 large Darfellan bang elbows in success. *"A good raid, another blow against the Crimson Fleet, much honour for the N'Kuttik. Now..."*  he pauses as he helps pluck the children from the boat and onto the stinking quay, *"What in the name of the Gods do we do with these 6...."*


Tillandi had taken a late-night stroll at the docks.  She liked the ocean, especially at night when there wasn't a lot of people and things were calm.  Just the soft waves and the phosphorescence of it was quite pleasant.  When she saw a ship coming in, she just waited to see the effects on the ocean.  She was still standing there when she saw them offloading children.  Or at least what she thought.  Making sure that she had her trident and shield ready, so moved closer.  Of course, no city watch in sight just when you need one, but she couldn't let slavers go free.  As she came closer, she noticed there were six children and three Darfallen.
"What's going on here," she asked, "who are you and what are you doing with those children?"

----------


## Farmerbink

> *Spoiler: Hook; Spoiler for length*
> Show
> 
> "...and so everybody knows Jamis was caught sneaking out of the servants quarters in his underwear! He's barely shown his face for a week!" Kayla laughs, picking a blouse out of the market stall and posing with it as the merchant hovers hopefully. "How about this one?"
> 
> "Oh no!" Cordelia laughs, stroking Kitten's head as she sits patiently waiting for her people to move on. "And the week before there was the incident with the octopus... If I were him I think I'd give up and just hide forever! Yes, I think that suits you much better. I like the sleeves, and the the way the stitching is done round the neck."
> 
> "Ah! Well I think I'll buy it then. Here, two gold crowns?" Kayla places the coins on the stall, much to the merchant's obsequious thanking. "That just leaves a hat for this afternoon," she comments as the two resume strolling through the market, Kitten weaving delicately around their legs as they make their way through the Freeday crowds. "You should count yourself lucky Henry doesn't make you go to all of these things, Dee," Kayla laments.
> 
> ...


Development: Good Intentions, Esoteric Methods

_Ah, the market.  Nothing quite like the manic scrambling for more money and power,_ Firi'sar wonders to himself as he presses through the throngs.  One hand on his pursestrings _(burn me twice and all that!)_ he wanders mostly aimlessly.  He's already made his sale, and isn't in the market for any substantial purchases at the moment.  Still, frowning at the smell of a nearby fish stall, he can't help but feel oddly at ease in a place like this.  As unsavory as it might be, it's _honest._  And people aren't genuinely honest very often.

Almost as if on queue, the lithe Elf's eyes are drawn to a young lady, _clearly_ up to no good- or at least not wanting to draw attention.  _When you know what to look for, it's almost like they just_ tell _you they're misbehaving!  Well, if she wants to avoid attention, I should probably pay her some.  Say, that's the girl from the other night?_  He frowns thoughtfully.  Casually strolling through a handful of stalls such to keep himself behind her left ear and her in his line of vision, the Elf watches her surreptitiously as she prowls ever towards her quarry.  He moves a shirt "to see it in better light," and finally lays eyes on her prize.  _Ah, that makes sense.  She_ did _seem like quite the bleeding heart._  He smirks, perfectly content to let her do what she will- _almost certainly here to free the puppy, unless I've woefully lost my touch...._

She starts suddenly, and Firi'sar frowns.  He wastes no time, and crosses the narrow street in maybe 4 strides, tucking one hand into his shirt coat as he goes.  "There you are, Stanley.  A distraction, if you please?" he whispers, as he bends down to lower the rat he just retrieved to his own boot.  With a deft flick, the rat sails a few feet, landing gracelessly on the ground just behind the shopowner.  _You simply_ must _learn to stick the landing,_ groans the Elf, inwardly.  Still, Stanley the Rat rises to his full height of maybe 6 inches, and with an expression that says he understands more than he should, turns away from his master, and scampers up the shopkeeper's leg.

Predictably, the man flips his metaphorical table.  Firi'sar, meanwhile, ducks behind the next.  "Wonderful afternoon for a little freedom fighting, wouldn't you say?" he whispers to the trapped girl as he all-but materializes from the crowd beside her.  "Cordelia, isn't it?" he purrs with a smirk, as his hands once more disappear into his coat.  This time, they return with a pair of simple picks, and for the first time his thoughts take a break to focus on the task at hand.  "Don't move if you want to keep the hand," he mutters, tinkering with a mechanism cleverly hidden in the back of the cage.  He glances at Cordelia for just a moment, eyes twinkling with amusement.  "How'd he even make room for that in this tiny cage?" the Elf gripes.  With a quiet _click,_ the mechanism opens, and Cordelia's hand is released.  

Firi'sar looks up with a smile, that melts into dismay almost immediately.  "Oh dear, that's a problem."  The overpowering odor of scented smoke assaults the pair's nostril, and a quick glance confirms that an entire table of sweet incenses is going up in flames where the shopowner knocked one over amidst the hubbub.  With a _twang_, strings supporting the broad canvas canopies snap, weakened by the flames.  A grand _thud_ drowns out the rest of the noise as the canopies fall, smothering the flames and threatening to do likewise to the shoppers and storeowners within a dozen paces in either direction.  

Struggling to keep his breath under the heavy, confining fabric, Firi'sar grunts with exertion.  "That was a joke about the hand."

----------


## Farmerbink

> The deck was slippery of the small sloop and the low hooting of the strange winged howler monkeys in the cages competed with the squawking of the tropical birds and the grunting of the crocodiles in their cramped cages. Ignoring the animals in packed hold of the vessel three burly darfallen moved down the decking, harpoons and knives in hand. Akula looked left and right to Ootiliktik and Shooki!alui a few clicks to indicate that they were to flank the door before he threw the door open.
> 
> "Procan's waves.." he mutters as the light of a single torch illumes the room beyond. A half dozen blankets are scattered around the room each with a terrified looking human child curled up in terror as the black and white patterned figures with sharp fangs and blood stained harpoons bursting into the room. Akula looks at Ootiliktik and shrugs... "What do we do now? The other pirate scum will be back soon?" Gazing out over the waves they can see nothing in the twighlight but they know the ships of the crimson fleet will be looking for the missing vessel. With a heavy sigh Shooki!alui gathers up the oars of the smal ship's dinghy and gestures to the children. Before long with some gentle coaxing Akula, Shooki!alui and Ootiliktik are in the dinghy rowing hard away from the deserted schooner leaving the animals and several dead pirates behind. Akula looks at the others clicking and whistling in Aquan to not scare the children - "When they said treasure, I was meaning gold not humans"...
> 
> Reaching the lights of Sasserine they glide into the bay and the harbour, a tarpaulin thrown over the small children who are shivering in the cool sea air despite the tropical climate. Pulling into the shore the 3 large Darfellan bang elbows in success. "A good raid, another blow against the Crimson Fleet, much honour for the N'Kuttik. Now..." he pauses as he helps pluck the children from the boat and onto the stinking quay, "What in the name of the Gods do we do with these 6...."





> Tillandi had taken a late-night stroll at the docks.  She liked the ocean, especially at night when there wasn't a lot of people and things were calm.  Just the soft waves and the phosphorescence of it was quite pleasant.  When she saw a ship coming in, she just waited to see the effects on the ocean.  She was still standing there when she saw them offloading children.  Or at least what she thought.  Making sure that she had her trident and shield ready, so moved closer.  Of course, no city watch in sight just when you need one, but she couldn't let slavers go free.  As she came closer, she noticed there were six children and three Darfallen.
> "What's going on here," she asked, "who are you and what are you doing with those children?"


Resolution: Sticks his Face in it

"I think I can answer that best," pipes up a reedy voice from the base of the next pier.  As he approaches, the dark-haired form of an unreasonably lithe Elf passes through a few lamps, apparently unhindered by the deep darkness between.  "This fellow's a Darfellan, as I'm sure you can see for yourself.  They're a generally peaceful folk, but ah shall we say they respond particularly to oppression?"  The Elf turns to one of the trio helping the kids scramble ashore.  He bows shallowly, maybe apologetically?  "My Aquan is sorely lacking, some would say- unless I'm mistaken you're of the N'Kuttik clan?  I'm afraid we've never met directly, but I'm familiar with your people's plight.  I would simply _love_ to get to know you better, if you're willing."  

The Elf turns back to the Half-Elf, and bows again.  His hands wide and empty, he begins to speak.  "I'm Firi'Sar Throshana.  And these people almost certainly _rescued_ those children."  He glances over his shoulder and notes their acknowledgement.  Taking a step back, so as to more easily address both groups, he pipes up once more.  "I happen to also be, ah, well acquainted with the matron of the Emerald Waters orphanage.  With any luck, we'll be able to reunite some of them with their families here, but it's late and in the meantime they'll need a bed and a meal."  The children's own sorry state suggests they've been taken somewhere else and kept in horrendous quarters for some time.  A few of them look up eagerly at mention of food, but most are too shaken or tired to even do that.  

"If you'd care to walk with me, I'll be happy to lead them there myself- and you as well, even if only for assurance."  The lithe man extends his elbow to Tiliandi, apparently prepared to _literally_ lead her, should she care to go.

----------


## farothel

> *Akula's Hook*
> 
> The deck was slippery of the small sloop and the low hooting of the strange winged howler monkeys in the cages competed with the squawking of the tropical birds and the grunting of the crocodiles in their cramped cages. Ignoring the animals in packed hold of the vessel  three burly darfallen moved down the decking, harpoons and knives in hand. Akula looked left and right to Ootiliktik and Shooki!alui a few clicks to indicate that they were to flank the door before he threw the door open.
> 
> *"Procan's waves.."* he mutters as the light of a single torch illumes the room beyond. A half dozen blankets are scattered around the room each with a terrified looking human child curled up in terror as the black and white patterned figures with sharp fangs and blood stained harpoons bursting into the room. Akula looks at Ootiliktik and shrugs... *"What do we do now? The other pirate scum will be back soon?"* Gazing out over the waves they can see nothing in the twighlight but they know the ships of the crimson fleet will be looking for the missing vessel. With a heavy sigh  Shooki!alui gathers up the oars of the smal ship's dinghy and gestures to the children. Before long with some gentle coaxing Akula, Shooki!alui and Ootiliktik are in the dinghy rowing hard away from the deserted schooner leaving the animals and several dead pirates behind. Akula looks at the others clicking and whistling in Aquan to not scare the children - *"When they said treasure, I was meaning gold not humans"*...
> 
> Reaching the lights of Sasserine they glide into the bay and the harbour, a tarpaulin thrown over the small children who are shivering in the cool sea air despite the tropical climate. Pulling into the shore the 3 large Darfellan bang elbows in success. *"A good raid, another blow against the Crimson Fleet, much honour for the N'Kuttik. Now..."*  he pauses as he helps pluck the children from the boat and onto the stinking quay, *"What in the name of the Gods do we do with these 6...."*





> Tillandi had taken a late-night stroll at the docks.  She liked the ocean, especially at night when there wasn't a lot of people and things were calm.  Just the soft waves and the phosphorescence of it was quite pleasant.  When she saw a ship coming in, she just waited to see the effects on the ocean.  She was still standing there when she saw them offloading children.  Or at least what she thought.  Making sure that she had her trident and shield ready, so moved closer.  Of course, no city watch in sight just when you need one, but she couldn't let slavers go free.  As she came closer, she noticed there were six children and three Darfallen.
> "What's going on here," she asked, "who are you and what are you doing with those children?"





> Resolution: Sticking his Face in
> 
> "I think I can answer that best," pipes up a reedy voice from the base of the next pier.  As he approaches, the dark-haired form of an unreasonably lithe Elf passes through a few lamps, apparently unhindered by the deep darkness between.  "This fellow's a Darfellan, as I'm sure you can see for yourself.  They're a generally peaceful folk, but ah shall we say they respond particularly to oppression?"  The Elf turns to one of the trio helping the kids scramble ashore.  He bows shallowly, maybe apologetically?  "My Aquan is sorely lacking, some would say- unless I'm mistaken you're of the N'Kuttik clan?  I'm afraid we've never met directly, but I'm familiar with your people's plight.  I would simply _love_ to get to know you better, if you're willing."  
> 
> The Elf turns back to the Half-Elf, and bows again.  His hands wide and empty, he begins to speak.  "I'm Firi'Sar Throshana.  And these people almost certainly _rescued_ those children."  He glances over his shoulder and notes their acknowledgement.  Taking a step back, so as to more easily address both groups, he pipes up once more.  "I happen to also be, ah, well acquainted with the matron of the Emerald Waters orphanage.  With any luck, we'll be able to reunite some of them with their families here, but it's late and in the meantime they'll need a bed and a meal."  The children's own sorry state suggests they've been taken somewhere else and kept in horrendous quarters for some time.  A few of them look up eagerly at mention of food, but most are too shaken or tired to even do that.  
> 
> "If you'd care to walk with me, I'll be happy to lead them there myself- and you as well, even if only for assurance."  The lithe man extends his elbow to Tiliandi, apparently prepared to _literally_ lead her, should she care to go.


Tillandi knew the elf and she relaxed.
"Of course," she said, "and if I can help in finding back parents, please do let me know.
Then she turns to the three darfallen and switched to Aquan.
"My name is Tillandi, priestess of Procan," she introduced herself, "my apologies, but you can't be too careful these days."

----------


## farothel

> The Hook (Briiiings you BAAAaaaaAAACK):
> 
> Sword at his side- _it's all the rage, you know,_ Firi'Sar saunters in like he owns the place- which he might as well as much coin as he's spent there.  The oddly named 'Shivering Cat' tavern sits close to even between the Emerald Waters orphanage and Firi'Sar's apartment, and as such has become a fairly regular prowling ground for the burgeoning merchant.  Not content to peddle lesser wares in Shadowshore for the entirety of whatever brief existence it would offer, Firi'Sar has found over time that the wealthy both have more money and are often less keen about parting with it.  In fact, _most_ of their vices were legal in Sasserine, so the action was more lucrative _and_ safer!  Thus, with a heavier purse than usual, and a conspicuously empty backpack, the lithe spell caster/scientist sidles up to the bar to enjoy the evening meal.
> 
> The evening wanes, as it does, into night, and a somewhat less stable Firi'Sar wanders into the moonlight.  Unhindered by the darkness, he remains nonetheless _quite_ hindered by the inebriation, and almost steps into the harbor several times making his way to the water taxi that will take him to the merchant district- it's usually quite a bit faster than walking the long way, especially in this state.  _Wait.  That's not Stephen._ Firi'sar wonders, with a scowl.  He wonders a bit longer than he should, and when he turns, there's a pair of ruffians quickly closing the distance from the rear.  "Come now, I'm shure we can make an amenable arrangement," he offers, raising his hands placatingly.  "You have any idea how long that coin would last us?" one of them growls.  No one bares a blade, but (at least) 3 on 1... well maybe 1/2 was never going to be a fair fight.  After a long couple moments of sizing each other up, Firi'sar recognizes one of the ruffians- more a kid really.  Just left the orphanage last year.
> 
> Suddenly, betrayal joins the war for Firi'Sar's thoughts, and it seems unlikely the Elf is going to win the battle.





> Cordelia hurries along Crown Street towards the Gondala Station with her head bowed in thought and Kitten trotting alongside. She's wondering how she's going to explain to her father why she's so late back and where she's been. Obviously she can't tell him she was shadowing a party of poachers into the jungle south of Sunrise. They hadn't been very successful, which was good because it meant she hadn't had to intervene at all, but it had meant they'd roamed further than expected and their progress had slowed to a crawl in the jungle after sunset and now it's very late. Fortunately she's always been good at moving through the jungles or she'd be in as sorry a state as the poachers. The little bit of mud she and kitten have picked up will be swiftly fixed by a paddle in the lagoon. Even so, she'd dressed for the heat of the jungle and now in the cool of the night she lets out an involuntary shiver. And there's still what she's going to tell her father.
> 
> So absorbed is Cordelia in thought that she doesn't even notice when Kitten stops dead in her tracks and starts letting out a low growl. A step later she walks straight into what feels like a brick wall.
> 
> "What the-?"
> "Ah!"
> 
> A muscular arm wraps around Cordelia's neck and she feels her arms pinned to her sides. Only now does she become aware of the two other thugs and the rather startled looking man
> 
> ...



Tillandi was walking on the market.  She had been asked to take over teaching some of the novices and it was clear that being a good priestess didn't necesseraly mean that you're also a good teacher.  After the lesson finished, she had decided to take a little stroll to clear her head.  She was just wandering aimlesly when she heard some commotion.  Taking her trident and shield, she went to see what is was all about.  She noticed that there were a few ruffians were attacking a girl who apparently had a large cat and that young man who supported the orphanage.  As an orphan herself (although having been raised in the temple) she rather liked what he was doing, so she had to help him.

Luckily for him she had wanted to teach the novices some spells but hadn't gotten that far in the lesson, so she still had them memorised.  Grabbing her trident with her shield hand so she had a hand free, she started casting and blasted a 15 foot cone of fire into the air to get their attention.
"Okay punks," she said to the rufians, "I'll give you one chance to run off, before I blast you to the next world."
*"We're in between these,"* one of the attackers said, pointing at Cordelia and Firi'Sar.
"Correct," Tillandi replied, "but as cleric, I can heal as well.  And I can put you on the blacklist of all churches in this city.  Is it really worth it?"
*"Well...,"* the guy said, but Tillandi interupted him.
"Wrong answer," she said, starting to cast again, "now run."

She knew the spell didn't work for everyone, but this time it did and eyes wide in fear, the leader ran off.  The rest of the gang looked at the Tillandi, Cordelia, Kitten and Firi'Sar and decided they had an important engagement elsewhere and were now going to find out exactly what it was.  When they too had run off, she looked at the others.
"Tillandi, cleric of Procan, at your service," she said, "I'm sorry for the dramatic, but it wasn't only to intimidate those idiots.  Someone will have seen that and I'm sure the city guard will arrive shortly to assist."

----------


## DrK

> *Akula's Hook*
> 
> The deck was slippery of the small sloop and the low hooting of the strange winged howler monkeys in the cages competed with the squawking of the tropical birds and the grunting of the crocodiles in their cramped cages. Ignoring the animals in packed hold of the vessel  three burly darfallen moved down the decking, harpoons and knives in hand. Akula looked left and right to Ootiliktik and Shooki!alui a few clicks to indicate that they were to flank the door before he threw the door open.
> 
> *"Procan's waves.."* he mutters as the light of a single torch illumes the room beyond. A half dozen blankets are scattered around the room each with a terrified looking human child curled up in terror as the black and white patterned figures with sharp fangs and blood stained harpoons bursting into the room. Akula looks at Ootiliktik and shrugs... *"What do we do now? The other pirate scum will be back soon?"* Gazing out over the waves they can see nothing in the twighlight but they know the ships of the crimson fleet will be looking for the missing vessel. With a heavy sigh  Shooki!alui gathers up the oars of the smal ship's dinghy and gestures to the children. Before long with some gentle coaxing Akula, Shooki!alui and Ootiliktik are in the dinghy rowing hard away from the deserted schooner leaving the animals and several dead pirates behind. Akula looks at the others clicking and whistling in Aquan to not scare the children - *"When they said treasure, I was meaning gold not humans"*...
> 
> Reaching the lights of Sasserine they glide into the bay and the harbour, a tarpaulin thrown over the small children who are shivering in the cool sea air despite the tropical climate. Pulling into the shore the 3 large Darfellan bang elbows in success. *"A good raid, another blow against the Crimson Fleet, much honour for the N'Kuttik. Now..."*  he pauses as he helps pluck the children from the boat and onto the stinking quay, *"What in the name of the Gods do we do with these 6...."*
> 
> 
> ...



Akula looked at the elf and the young priestess carefully appraising them before nodding. And replying in a soft aquan. *"Aye. my thanks from the sea. We fished these minnows away from pirates but they are not of the tribe. My mother I think knows of you"*  he says nodding to Tilandi, and he looks with more suspicion at the elf, *"You know much, but if you can care for these children then you you have my thanks and a debt owed."* Pushing the terrified children towards the elf, he nods *"Know we of the N'Kuttik owe you a favour."*

----------


## DrK

> *The Opening*
> 
> "...and so everybody knows Jamis was caught sneaking out of the servants quarters in his underwear! He's barely shown his face for a week!" Kayla laughs, picking a blouse out of the market stall and posing with it as the merchant hovers hopefully. "How about this one?"
> 
> "Oh no!" Cordelia laughs, stroking Kitten's head as she sits patiently waiting for her people to move on. "And the week before there was the incident with the octopus... If I were him I think I'd give up and just hide forever! Yes, I think that suits you much better. I like the sleeves, and the the way the stitching is done round the neck."
> 
> "Ah! Well I think I'll buy it then. Here, two gold crowns?" Kayla places the coins on the stall, much to the merchant's obsequious thanking. "That just leaves a hat for this afternoon," she comments as the two resume strolling through the market, Kitten weaving delicately around their legs as they make their way through the Freeday crowds. "You should count yourself lucky Henry doesn't make you go to all of these things, Dee," Kayla laments.
> 
> "Haha, well he would if he could!" Cordelia laughs. "And I wouldn't mind being invited a bit more often, you know? I quite enjoy an afternoon tea occasionally. Oh! I think I see a hat stall over there!"
> ...


Akula paused on the docks. He turned, pushing a couple of grizzled looking fishermen out of the way as he caught a glimpse of red hair and a patch of white fur by her side. _"there she is, the girl from the beast cages!"_ he thought. Turning abruptly he hurried after her, trying to manage the task of looking subtle in the crowd (hard for a towering man with skin like that of a killer whale) and keeping her in view. 

Despite only having seen her once he still remembered the vivid life in her eyes that had distracted him that night many weeks ago. He caught sight of her again as she vanished into a clothiers stall. _Salt's tears_ he curses to himself, dismayed by the bad luck of losing her in the press of freeday crowds and turns to leave. Then as he starts to head back towards the grim and filhy slums of Shadowshore there is shouts and a commotion behind him

Turning he looks just in time to catch sight of the young lady, and with no other than the odd elf who had taken the orphans off him many moons ago. The tent caught fire and fell, covering them both. With a a shout he ran towards them, a focus on the power of Procan as he summoned the blessings of the god, water spraying from oustretched hands over the burning tent nearest to where she had been. 

Dragging out his serrated diving knife he hacked at the now soaking fabric peeling it back to reveal the elf, Firi'Sar, and the girl. Offering her a still dripping hand he grins wide, sharp fangs exposed. *"Greetings mysterious girl. We meet again in strange circumstances, some out from the tent there, bring your pets as well."* he suggests, lifting her with a hand offering to take her strange pet dog. To the elf he nods, *"We meet in an usual way again, how are the children?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

> Tillandi was walking on the market.  She had been asked to take over teaching some of the novices and it was clear that being a good priestess didn't necesseraly mean that you're also a good teacher.  After the lesson finished, she had decided to take a little stroll to clear her head.  She was just wandering aimlesly when she heard some commotion.  Taking her trident and shield, she went to see what is was all about.  She noticed that there were a few ruffians were attacking a girl who apparently had a large cat and that young man who supported the orphanage.  As an orphan herself (although having been raised in the temple) she rather liked what he was doing, so she had to help him.
> 
> Luckily for him she had wanted to teach the novices some spells but hadn't gotten that far in the lesson, so she still had them memorised.  Grabbing her trident with her shield hand so she had a hand free, she started casting and blasted a 15 foot cone of fire into the air to get their attention.
> "Okay punks," she said to the rufians, "I'll give you one chance to run off, before I blast you to the next world."
> *"We're in between these,"* one of the attackers said, pointing at Cordelia and Firi'Sar.
> "Correct," Tillandi replied, "but as cleric, I can heal as well.  And I can put you on the blacklist of all churches in this city.  Is it really worth it?"
> *"Well...,"* the guy said, but Tillandi interupted him.
> "Wrong answer," she said, starting to cast again, "now run."
> 
> ...


Firi'sar raises a hand to object, more stably than his state would suggest reasonable.  As he does so, he winces, and begins rubbing a bruise on his arm where it will surely be sore for days to come.  "You _definitely_ don't need to apologize.  That little turd- sorry, uh, kid..."  The Elf lapses into silence, staring blankly at the alley the orphan scampered down.  "Damnit, he should _know_ better!"  

Turning to the newcomer, he gets a good look at her for the first time.  "Hah!  Miss Tillandi!  So good to see you again!  No, _really!_  But, ahhh, we should probably be off, no?"  He glances back at the girl with the cat.  "Thanks for the assist, miss.  Gods willing, you'll never need me to return the favor.  I... assume you both have safe lodgings?  Let's travel together as we may.  It seems a night for... unsavory types."

((OOC AGAIN)) As I recall, after the resolution, there's little or no need to continue the in-character descriptions.  I added a bit here, just because it felt good to tie it off, and have thoroughly spruced up my initial OOC post.  I don't have direct confirmation from DarkOne yet, but I _think_ this is more or less what we did before: All the pieces of Firi'sar's story in one place, with links to the relevant details that formed his development and resolution tidbits.  

At a glance, you can easily see all seven of Firi'Sar's "phrases" or descriptions, if you prefer, and with just a little digging there's some in-character action to better flesh out the meaning.

@DrK: if you'd like, I can have Firi'Sar respond to your greeting in Cordelia's hook, but ultimately it's her place to tie it off as she will (assuming she feels the need).  The short version is that it will reveal a sad side to the Elf.  He doesn't _like_ the need for the orphanage, and easily recognizes it as vastly worse than homes.  But he feels deeply that these kids deserve all that he can give them and then more still, and acts accordingly.  "Ah, well....  They'd be better at home, but they're cared for and fed, yeah?"

----------


## RCgothic

> *Cooperative writing Tillandi*
> 
> Tillandi was walking along the waterfront.  She had just participated in the launching of a new whaling ship, asking for the blessing of Procan and allowing it to sail on His ocean.  Now she was on her way back to the temple, when she suddenly spotted a man walking into an alley.  She didn't know his name, but she would recognise his face anywhere.  He had been part of the pirate crew which had been responsible for the death of Sanga.  While she had her trident with her, she was currently in robes.  But she wouldn't let that stop her.  She didn't see any guards at that moment, but she went after him.  As she entered the alley, she saw him speaking to someone else.
> "Mister," she called out, "two years ago, you were part of a pirate crew attacking the Storm Witch.  Now you will be judged for that act."
> "Is that so," the pirate said, turning around and drawing his sword, while his companion did the same.  Tillandi was up against two people now.





> Akula stood in the shadowy alleyway waiting for Blanka to arrive. The night had been good, the pit fight had been tough but he'd emerged victorious and the purse of gold on his belt pouch was heavy, something his mother would put to good use feeding the small Darfellan community. 
> 
> As he looked out over the bay he breathed in the salt filled air, enjoying the waves crashing on the shore. As Blanka entered the alley he looked with distaste at the _merchant_. *"I won the fight Blanks. Pay what you owe."* He waited for the purse, impatient to be gone and back to see his friends, they were watching a battle at the Arena later, the "Horns" had captured something new and Auric was due to fight it... 
> 
> Before he could claim the prize a woman interrupted them. Robed and clutching a trident she spoke with passion. Akula snatched up his harpoon as Blanka drew his sword, then he recognised the lady....
> 
> *"Tillandi, is that you?"*, he looks to Blanka and Tillandi. *"What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..."* the woman, a priestess of Procan he had met one dark night on the docks when he was left with a handful of freed children he and some of his clad had rescued


Resolution

"Dee? Dee?" her companion probes. "Are you listening?"

"Huh? Oh. Sorry Lorna, no. I think I just spotted Tillandi who helped me the other evening," Cordelia apologises, her eyes still glued to the woman who'd walked past the fancy waterfront tavern a moment before. Cordelia puts down her drink, a cool glass of orange, coconut, rum, and various red berries from the jungle. "Excuse me ladies, I just want a quick word. Stay, Kitten, I'll just be a moment."

"All right, but if you're not back soon we'll have your drink!" Kayla giggles, already on her way to tipsy after just a half.

"Allow me to rephrase. Kitten. _Guard._" Cordelia commands jokingly as she slides off the tall bar stool. On command Kitten sits up and straightens comically to attention. "Good girl. Be right back."

"Kitten!" Cordelia hears Lorna exclaim in mock scandalisation as she departs. "Whose side are you on?"

"Grrrr!"

"Eeeeee!" her friends squeal in play-fright, and Cordelia chuckles to herself at their bit as she hurries to catch up with her rendezvous. Oddly the woman appears to be hurrying herself, and Cordelia is nearly jogging to keep up when Tillandi disappears into an alley. Cordelia arrives just in time to see weapons drawn. 

*"Tillandi, is that you?"* the Darfellan speaks and Cordelia recognises him immediately. *"What's going on, Blanka is a merchant not a pirate..."*

A pirate?! Cordelia turns her attention to the third figure, appraising him as she tentatively approaches the encounter. Yes, she can see how he'd give that impression. From his burley sailor's arms, cruel sneer, wickedly sharp cutlass... 

"Look, on his belt! Captive ties and tanglefoot bags! I don't know about pirate, but he's certainly a _slaver!_" she accuses. "Oh, and hi Akula, Tillandi," she adds brightly. "Shall we turn him into the watch?"

"Damn the lot of ye!" Blanka curses, dropping his cutlass in resignation and defeat. "Arr, ye've got me. Better the watch than dead."

----------


## farothel

thanks.  I've added everything to my character post.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I have some final questions/requests for everyone and then we can begin!

1. When reading through your (excellent) work on backgrounds and interconnections, several of you noted close friends (and a couple of foes). Please list them on your character sheets so I can reference them. I intend to use some of them throughout our adventures as NPCs, and it helps to have them conveniently found. If they are conveniently located somewhere in Sasserine (like the Darfellan community in Shadowshore) that helps too.

2. One of the common themes that have come up in all of your backgrounds is a tendency to defend the underdogs, including captured exotic animals. In "The Story So Far" you all first rescue a ton of animals from the Vanderboren's ship, the Blue Nixie. They were there against Lady Vanderboren's will, as the smugglers using the ship were essentially stealing it from her. As you write in the IC thread, please share RP that touches upon the events so far. I glossed over the details, but would like all of you to help fill in those details as part of the narrative going forward.

3. I need final details on a party wand of Cure Light Wounds. 750 GP for a fully charged wand. Who paid for it? Thanks!

With all that said, I will be posting a link to the IC thread tonight. Let's get going!

IC Thread

----------


## RCgothic

Woo! Ready to get started!  :Small Cool:

----------


## RCgothic

Claw critical confirmation (1d20+6)[*11*](1d2+1)[*2*]

----------


## RCgothic

Fixing the heal (1d8+1)[*8*]

And that's another critical threat on the claws (1d20+6)[*21*](1d2+1)[*3*]

----------


## RCgothic

Damage Bite: (1d4+1)[*2*]
Damage Claw:  (1d2+1)[*2*]
Damage Claw:  (1d2+1)[*3*]

----------


## farothel

anything on my knowledge check and perception check?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I've been waiting for *FarmerBink* to post. I can get an IC post up either tonight or tomorrow, though.

----------


## DrK

Two rounds punching the door...
(1d20+4)[*7*] and (1d20+4)[*8*]

And Initiative (1d20+4)[*6*]

EDIT: well those rolls sucked

----------


## farothel

initiative for Tillandi: (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## RCgothic

Initiative for Cordelia: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Initiative for Kitten: (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## farothel

I think I have the highest initiative, but Tillandi can't act in the surprise round (still hammering at the door), so next one please.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*12*] FS init

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten's attack:
(1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## RCgothic

Claw damage: (1d2+1)[*3*]

----------


## farothel

I don't have to cast any spells now, so I'm okay with just bursting through the door.

----------


## DrK

I'm happy to bust right in and see if we can take the weird spider beast

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Are you all waiting on me to post to that effect? I was waiting on IC posts from some of you that included action...Do you all want me to roll initiative?

----------


## DrK

> Are you all waiting on me to post to that effect? I was waiting on IC posts from some of you that included action...Do you all want me to roll initiative?


I'm happy with tha, wasn't casting any spells for this one.

----------


## DrK

Critical threat (1d20+8)[*11*] extra dam (2d8+20)[*28*]

----------


## farothel

> *"AHHH"* Akula cries out as pincers plunge into his flank and more of his blood pours out onto the cavern floor. *"Why would you keep such beasts!"* he exclaims before plunging the harpoon forward after looking for a weak spot as Tilandi thankfully tends to the worst of the bleeding.


I'm not sure where you go this, as Tillandi is currently chopping away at the critters.  :Small Big Grin: 
Healing will follow later.  :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

> I'm not sure where you go this, as Tillandi is currently chopping away at the critters. 
> Healing will follow later.


Sorry, I meant Cordelia. Its what I get for doing an update whilst tuning out of a work zoom

----------


## farothel

I'm not sure how much we can take with us, but I would like to take the map at least (trying to roll or fold it while keeping the flags on it) and at least a sample of the other papers if we can't take it all.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I didn't describe it precisely, but this map is framed on a cork-board back (so that pins and stuff will stick). It isn't easily mobile without it being a significant encumbrance due to its size.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'll run with that.

Anyone have a strong opinion on whether we bail with the info or press on to the Lady Lotus?  With this kind of detail, Lady Vanderboren should have no trouble convincing the guards that we're on the up and up and that this guild is the real problem at play.  Alternatively, if we can handle the head of the metaphorical serpent _and_ return boatloads of incriminating info, it could be even better.

Your takes?

----------


## farothel

What was our initial goal here?  If it's to gather information, I would say grab everything and return with the information.  If it's to remove this 'guild', then we best move on.

----------


## DrK

> What was our initial goal here?  If it's to gather information, I would say grab everything and return with the information.  If it's to remove this 'guild', then we best move on.


We've grabbed a load of books and info, but I think we press on, kill the guild leader and then take the map on the way out to let the guard round up the rest of the guild

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten critical confirmation:
(1d20+8)[*28*] plus (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

> Kitten critical confirmation:
> [roll0] plus [roll1]


Kitten is a death dealing machine!

----------


## RCgothic

Well, this either goes well or badly. :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

1 or 2 charges:

(1d8+1)[*4*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]

I'm going to call 1 charge good enough. Not worth using a 2nd charge over 1 unhealed hitpoint.

----------


## farothel

I'll roll here, so I can open the appropriate spoilers and work it into my post.

perception: (1d20+8)[*19*]
survival: (1d20+8)[*23*]
appraise: (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## RCgothic

Survival: (1d20+9)[*13*]
Perception: (1d20+7)[*8*]
Geography: (1d20+7)[*10*] (and actually that should have been +4, so 7 total)

It's probably not worth me rolling anything else with a 0 modifier untrained.

----------


## farothel

I rolled everything I either had or was allowed to roll untrained, no matter the modifier.  Of course, with a +0 you have to have a natural 20 to actually find something.  Good luck with that.  :Small Eek:

----------


## RCgothic

Even with a NAT 20 you can't make DC's higher than 10 untrained though.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Even with a NAT 20 you can't make DC's higher than 10 untrained though.


That's specifically a limitation on knowledge skills, I believe.

(1d20)[*8*] survival
(1d20+9)[*22*] dungeon + (1d6)[*1*] (inspiration)
(1d20+9)[*19*] local + (1d6)[*4*] (inspiration)
(1d20+9)[*19*] perception

----------


## DrK

Survival (1d20+7)[*12*]
Perception (1d20+8)[*24*]
Know (local) (1d20+5)[*21*]
Know (Dungeoneering) (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## RCgothic

It's someone going to open a door? Cordelia shouldn't really take the lead. :Small Red Face:

----------


## farothel

I think it's Fri'Sar who's doing 'da sneaky' and the playing around with locks and such.

----------


## Farmerbink

Sorry, busy being out of town and now playing host to MIL.

----------


## DrK

After all of this its either going to be a brutal  trap or a pie in the face style trap for loads or negligible damage... Just not sure which way it will go

----------


## farothel

As I don't have knowledge(nobility) I'm not even going to try.

----------


## Farmerbink

Decent odds: we'll see.

(1d20+9)[*27*] plus (1d6)[*5*] free inspiration for knowledge

edit: it appears Firi'Sar knows what her favorite breakfast food is, and how difficult it is to obtain decent sun-dried tangerines in Sasserine in the summer.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

I would settle for her home address and which of her guards can be persuaded to look the other way when we want to get in.

----------


## DrK

Shall we revisit the tunnel as I suspect that will take us back to a certain noble's estate?
This Rowyn is like a reverse batman

----------


## Farmerbink

We'll go ahead and inspiration that disable device: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

in the (very probable) case that that doesn't do it: (1d20+9)[*16*] take two

----------


## farothel

From now on, when Kitten is running around with her stuffed spider toy, I will always think of this  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

:Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Fort save vs DC 11 (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know, I'll be on holiday from this Friday for a week.  I should have Wifi but as I'll be doing touristy stuff, I might be slower in reacting.

----------


## farothel

knowledge(local) it is: (1d20+2)[*11*] (untrained)

----------


## Farmerbink

local for Firi'Sar: (1d20+9)[*28*] + a free (1d6)[*4*] inspiration

edit: that'll probably do.

----------


## DrK

> local for Firi'Sar: [roll0] + a free [roll1] inspiration
> 
> edit: that'll probably do.


If at level 2 that doesn't do it we are in trouble!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> First question: does Firi'Sar recognize either of them?  If so, he'll make clear that he's reporting a crime some 10-to-15 years hence, and hopefully engender good will by his own incrimination.  
> Second question: do I need to use bluff to send a secret message or diplomacy to convince them of my authenticity and good intentions? [roll0] (+3 or +9, respectively).
> Third question: do we _have_ anything official linking us to the Vanderborens yet, or would it be a horrible faux pax in a place like Sasserine for Lavinia to provide such a thing?  I know we've got the letters requesting our initial presence, but that might reasonably be a forgery, and doesn't actually indicate any capacity in which we're working _for_ her.


No, these aren't significant guards. Just regular ones on duty.Bluff check passed to convey a secret message. They recognize both your authenticity and good intentions.Nope - it's not an obvious faux pas, but Lady Vanderboren isn't so well established that she could afford such actions should things go south. As circumstances improve this is possible if you ask for it.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*18*]

Just curious.  

Could go with inspiration if I roll like a nat 17+: (1d6)[*5*]

edit: sad.

----------


## Farmerbink

I failed to update skill points on level 3, so those two checks should have been a tad higher. 

Regardless, I've since fixed that.  Now I'm thinking know (engineering) is the best way to ascertain whether tunnels are intended for rainwater or sewage?  Or elevation change?  I figure one way leads to the sea (discharge), and the other is basically "up hill."  I think we want to go up hill, but I'm open to other suggestions.

It only matters if we can make some sort of determination anyway.  

(1d20+9)[*25*] engineering +(1d6)[*4*] free inspiration for knowledge.

While I'm at it, (1d20)[*1*] + (1d6)[*2*] for any other applicable knowledge.  Mods are all 9 or 10.

and (1d20+17)[*20*] perception or (1d20-2)[*12*] (lol) survival

----------


## Farmerbink

We'll use inspiration on the DD: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## farothel

Forgot to roll Perception: (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

And I forgot my rolls this time:

(1d20+12)[*27*] stealth
(1d20+17)[*32*] perception

I would also like an update on spell durations, please.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Spell Durations are at five minutes spent.

----------


## RCgothic

I forgot to roll bluff (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## farothel

I'll reply this evening when I'm at home.

----------


## farothel

Initiative for Tillandi I've forgotten to add: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## RCgothic

2 NAT 1s and a NAT20. Here's hoping the 2nd claw attack confirms:

Claw (1d20+7)[*19*](1d2+1)[*3*]

----------


## farothel

natural 20 on my attack, so test for crit: (1d20+6)[*10*]
I'm not sure if we simply double the damage rolled in the main topic, or just roll a second set: so here it is in case it's the latter: (1d8+2)[*7*] (if I confirm of course)

EDIT: I don't think it matters in this case.  But I still did damage.

----------


## RCgothic

Healing charges from the wand of CLW (CL1):

Kitten: (1d8+1)[*5*]
Akula: (1d8+1)[*9*]
Firi'Sar: (1d8+1)[*8*]

44-3 = 41 charges remaining.

----------


## farothel

in case it's needed: appraise (1d20+6)[*23*] to go through the stuff in the basement storeroom.

----------


## RCgothic

Initiative (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## farothel

Tillandi initiative: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

With a mod of +10 I don't think it matters, but I like rolling dice.  (1d20+10)[*15*]  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Cool: 

Also, with a knowledge mod of +9 and free inspiration, I can't not pass the DC 11

----------


## DrK

Init (1d20+4)[*22*] just in case I roll poorly

----------


## RCgothic

Got the attack roll wrong: (1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## RCgothic

Critical confirmation: (1d20+12)[*27*] and (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## RCgothic

Critical confirmation Claw (1d20+8)[*19*] damage (1d2+1)[*3*]+7AB +1 high ground

----------


## Farmerbink

ghoul fever? (1d20+4)[*13*] fortitude

----------


## Farmerbink

Should probably have gone ahead and rolled disable device in the main thread: (1d20+14)[*19*] add inspiration if it's between 17 and 19: (1d6)[*5*]

If FS finds a trap, that's a *24* to disable

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia Initiative (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

Akula initiative (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi Initiative: (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## DrK

Akula's Will save (1d20+6)[*19*] vs DC 11

----------


## farothel

Let's see if I know something:
-knowledge(nature): (1d20+2)[*15*]
-knowledge(planes): [roll]1d20+6/roll]

----------


## farothel

> Let's see if I know something:
> -knowledge(nature): (1d20+6)[*8*]
> -knowledge(planes): [roll]1d20+6/roll]


messed up the code for the second one, so let's redo that one.
-knowledge(planes): (1d20+6)[*8*]

EDIT: nope, nothing there.

----------


## Farmerbink

planes: (1d20+9)[*29*] + (1d6)[*5*] free inspiration
nature: (1d20+10)[*30*] + (1d6)[*3*] free inspiration

----------


## Farmerbink

Will save DC 11: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia Will:(1d20+6)[*14*]
Kitten Will:(1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## farothel

runtime: (1d4)[*3*]

EDIT: figures.  I hope you guys don't need much healing while I'm away, as that means I'm out for 6 rounds (I have to get back as well).

----------


## DrK

Akula fort save (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

Well damn. Looks like Akula likely misses twice, steps away and then vomits on his boots

----------


## Farmerbink

OOOOH, fort not my best: (1d20+4)[*14*]

IF it's 12-13, I'll use inspiration to add (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## farothel

I guess I can't do another will save to get out of it earlier?

----------


## Farmerbink

Don't think so.  Cordelia's found (I think) a compelling argument to the alternative, but without you being an animal companion trained to _Come,_ we don't have any tools to combat it.

Doesn't look good for us, tbh  :Small Eek:

----------


## RCgothic

I don't think _Come_ gets Kitten back in the fight though, just stops her leaving it entirely. I can try a _Push Animal_ check to get her to _Calm Down_ (repeat save at +4) once she's stopped fleeing, but to be honest at DC25 my odds aren't great.

I think _Calm Down_ is a skill trick I need to devote some time to teaching her. The standard "trained for Fighting" loadout of _Attack Down_ and _Stay_, plus 2 bonus tricks of _Come_ and _Heel_ didn't write cut it.

At next level up I'll improve her intelligence to 3, which unlocks a lot of options for Kitten to act intelligently and independently.

----------


## Farmerbink

Honestly, I can see clear arguments both ways.  Both the magical effect and her training are designed to supersede the normal.  The question is whether or not one or the other completely invalidates each other.  

*shrugs*.

Regardless, with or without Kitten we're in a bad place.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*55*]
20% miss chance

----------


## farothel

Withdraw to an even better choking point.  Our initial strategy wasn't bad, it's just a few bad rolls that screwed everything up.

----------


## farothel

Unless I missed my round count, I still have one round of running away to do.

----------


## Farmerbink

Don't like that 16, so let's add inspiration: (1d6)[*6*]

edit: sweet.  Much better!

----------


## DrK

Akula's cure lights wounds x 2 (2d8+6)[*9*]

EDIT: With the healing from Tillandi I only need 1. So I'll i'll take the "1" rather than a 2 to heal the 4

----------


## farothel

> Akula's cure lights wounds x 2 [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: With the healing from Tillandi I only need 1. So I'll i'll take the "1" rather than a 2 to heal the 4


You would probably do your own healing before I come back into the room, so then I don't need the potion I guess and I can keep that, right?

----------


## RCgothic

Sense motive (1d20+9)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Sense motive, will use inspiration if within 3:
(1d20+11)[*14*]
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## farothel

So what first?  Get the priests and demons out, or go after the brother?  I'm fine either way, as long as we prepare in advance.

----------


## DrK

The brother I think. The priest beat us last time so some more experience or possibly som looting may help us prepare

----------


## RCgothic

We got unlucky with some fear, nausea and invisibility effects we hadn't prepared for. Plus now we have inside info so it could be *us* getting the jump, not the cult.

I'm for taking them out. I don't think Rowyn wouldn't be suggesting we take them out *soon* if she doesn't think we're capable of the job.

----------


## farothel

> We got unlucky with some fear, nausea and invisibility effects we hadn't prepared for. Plus now we have inside info so it could be *us* getting the jump, not the cult.
> 
> I'm for taking them out. I don't think Rowyn wouldn't be suggesting we take them out *soon* if she doesn't think we're capable of the job.


Or it's a thing of 'if they do it, perfect, if not, I have never seen them, have not heard of them and I'll try again.'

I really feel I'm in a shadowrun now.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I really feel I'm in a shadowrun now.


Then I'm doing this right!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Farmerbink

> We got unlucky with some fear, nausea and invisibility effects we hadn't prepared for. Plus now we have inside info so it could be *us* getting the jump, not the cult.
> 
> I'm for taking them out. I don't think Rowyn wouldn't be suggesting we take them out *soon* if she doesn't think we're capable of the job.


This is my take as well.  I asked in discord, but I'll reiterate here.  Is there any reason Firi'Sar can't research the dretches, and perhaps their quasi-human allies?  With ~4000g, we should _absolutely_ be able to buy a few scrolls or potions and wreck these guys' whole day.

----------


## DrK

Okay so Priests of Demogorgon it is
With some stuff to battle dretches, Priest and invisible demon Im thinking some glitterdust, a partial wand of remove fear and a cold iron weapon or two

----------


## farothel

I can cast remove fear (1st lvl spell).

Fri'Sar as arcanist should have see invisibility on his list (2nd lvl spell).  Same for Glitterdust.

Cold iron weapons cost 2 times what normal weapons cost, so we should be able to outfit everybody with a cold iron weapon of their choice.  I actually already have one cold iron and one silver dagger, just for these situations.

I would get a potion of remove fear for everybody and then one scroll per person to cast, or even 2 potions per person.  The potions cost more, but are easier to use as everybody can drink one.  With a 10 minute duration, 2 potions should be enough I would say.

Glitterdust wil need to be a scroll.  They cost 150gp per piece, so we can get two just in case.  If we only use 1, we can keep the other one for later.

Maybe we can also invest in a wand of cure light wounds.  That's always useful to have around.

----------


## Farmerbink

> I can cast remove fear (1st lvl spell).
> 
> Fri'Sar as arcanist should have see invisibility on his list (2nd lvl spell).  Same for Glitterdust.
> 
> Cold iron weapons cost 2 times what normal weapons cost, so we should be able to outfit everybody with a cold iron weapon of their choice.  I actually already have one cold iron and one silver dagger, just for these situations.
> 
> I would get a potion of remove fear for everybody and then one scroll per person to cast, or even 2 potions per person.  The potions cost more, but are easier to use as everybody can drink one.  With a 10 minute duration, 2 potions should be enough I would say.
> 
> Glitterdust wil need to be a scroll.  They cost 150gp per piece, so we can get two just in case.  If we only use 1, we can keep the other one for later.
> ...


I'm on board with basically all of these, though I will request an official DM response on potions of remove fear.  My understanding is that by RAW you're unable to drink it if you need it, and would rely on someone else pinning you down to force feed it to you.  I've always found that to be horribly unhelpful, if perhaps believable.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I'm on board with basically all of these, though I will request an official DM response on potions of remove fear.  My understanding is that by RAW you're unable to drink it if you need it, and would rely on someone else pinning you down to force feed it to you.  I've always found that to be horribly unhelpful, if perhaps believable.


That is the understanding I've always had, regarding such a theoretical potion and being frightened enough to force them to flee. Lesser degrees of fear (like shaken) could be removed, but only if the character is able to control themselves enough for something like regular actions.

----------


## farothel

> That is the understanding I've always had, regarding such a theoretical potion and being frightened enough to force them to flee. Lesser degrees of fear (like shaken) could be removed, but only if the character is able to control themselves enough for something like regular actions.


Remove fear has a 10 minute duration and you can take it prophylactic.

You instill courage in the subject, granting it a +4 morale bonus against fear effects for 10 minutes. If the subject is under the influence of a fear effect when receiving the spell, that effect is suppressed for the duration of the spell.

So we can take it right before we go in and have the +4 bonus.  Everybody who can cast the spell can keep one or two scrolls for the second effect (note that I was the one running last time).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Remove fear has a 10 minute duration...
> 
> You instill courage in the subject, granting it a +4 morale bonus against fear effects for 10 minutes...


I am with you on this...




> ...and you can take it prophylactic...If the subject is under the influence of a fear effect when receiving the spell, that effect is suppressed for the duration of the spell.


If, by "prophylactic" you mean that they will have any Fear effects suppressed automatically, I'm going to say that you need to show me some references saying that is true. If you mean that the +4 bonus will help prevent the need for the suppression, than I agree. Do we disagree here? If so, what references do you have supporting your position?

----------


## farothel

> If, by "prophylactic" you mean that they will have any Fear effects suppressed automatically, I'm going to say that you need to show me some references saying that is true. If you mean that the +4 bonus will help prevent the need for the suppression, than I agree. Do we disagree here? If so, what references do you have supporting your position?


No, I agree that taking the potion up front only gives the +4 bonus and not the suppression, but that's something we can use to prevent getting fear.

----------


## DrK

So if we did 4 potions (1 per preson) to take ahead of time = 200gp
2 scrolls (Tillandi and Akula can cast scrolls) = 50gp
Glitter dust x 2 = 300gp

Thats not a massive investment out of our 4000gp

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia is a sorcerer. She can also cast from scrolls.

Edit: but not remove fear, which isn't on the sorcerer list, obviously (nor the druid one). Sorry, clearly not awake yet!

Edit edit: but she can cast glitterdust from a scroll. Argh, mornings. I'm usually sharper than this.

----------


## farothel

> So if we did 4 potions (1 per preson) to take ahead of time = 200gp
> 2 scrolls (Tillandi and Akula can cast scrolls) = 50gp
> Glitter dust x 2 = 300gp
> 
> Thats not a massive investment out of our 4000gp


I would also invest in a wand of cure light wounds for 750gp.  50 cure light wound spells would be quite useful to have around there are two people who can use it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

All of those items can be found in Sasserine with the only risk being time spent. There are plenty of churches in town (at least one significant faith representing each of the seven districts - 

Azure District - Osprem/Procan/Xerbo (three deities, the "Azure Cathedral")Champion's District - KordCudgel District - St. CuthbertMerchant's District - FharlanghnShadowshore - OlidammaraSunrise District - PelorNoble District - Wee Jas
There is plenty of room for roleplaying, if desired, or you can go the simpler route and just make the purchases. I enjoy both the off-topic RP and the exciting combat encounters, so no pressure from me either way. Paizo (who produced this AP as part of the _Dungeon_ and _Dragon_ magazines) put a ton of material together for the city of Sasserine, so don't hesitate if you want to explore some in-character.

----------


## farothel

I can also see if I can get the scrolls, potions and wand that I can cast from my own temple.  Maybe at a discount (hint, hint  :Small Big Grin:  ).

----------


## DrK

> I would also invest in a wand of cure light wounds for 750gp.  50 cure light wound spells would be quite useful to have around there are two people who can use it.


I would absolutely agree with that statement!

----------


## Farmerbink

> Cordelia is a sorcerer. She can also cast from scrolls.
> 
> Edit: but not remove fear, which isn't on the sorcerer list, obviously (nor the druid one). Sorry, clearly not awake yet!
> 
> Edit edit: but she can cast glitterdust from a scroll. Argh, mornings. I'm usually sharper than this.


**Not without using UMD to do it**

All of us have a decent possibility to use a scroll, assuming UMD ranks




> Thats not a massive investment out of our 4000gp


I fully agree.  Even adding as many as two wands would be worthwhile by my reconning. A substantial investment, but worthwhile.

----------


## DrK

Well 2 wands of CLW and the above mentioned scrolls and potions is 2050gp so still about 480gp each in other discretionary spending. 
Can we just assume we hit up the Temple of Procan for the divine stuff and then one of the mage guilds for the arcane scrolls?

EDIT:
Out of my 480gp could I please pick up an "oil of bless weapon" =50gp

----------


## farothel

So if we did 4 potions (1 per preson) to take ahead of time = 200gp
2 scrolls (Tillandi and Akula can cast scrolls) = 50gp
Glitter dust x 2 = 300gp
1 wands of CLW (Tillandi and Akula): 750

leaves indeed about 480gp per person for own purchases.  I would indeed suggest we buy the stuff above before we divide the rest.  I don't think I'm going to buy anything more at the moment, but saving up for some extra stuff later.

EDIT: removing 1 wand leaves 675gp per person.

EDIT2: I also got a cold iron heavy mace.  I guess that's not really a big issue.

----------


## Farmerbink

Had to math.  Stealth for surprising the quasit? (1d20+17)[*30*]

Also, perception with detect magic active: (1d20+17)[*25*]

----------


## DrK

Akula's surpirise round (when Firi'Sar glitterdusts) would just be moving into the room
Then initiative (1d20+4)[*9*] to see where he is for round 1

----------


## RCgothic

Initiative (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## farothel

Tillandi initiative: (1d20+1)[*5*]

EDIT: I'm after the evil dude.

----------


## DrK

> Tillandi initiative: [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: I'm after the evil dude.


I'm in that same club

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*29*] init tiiiieeem

----------


## farothel

Fri´sar doesn´t need to drink his potion now as Akula has cast the spell on everybody if I recall.

----------


## DrK

> Fri´sar doesn´t need to drink his potion now as Akula has cast the spell on everybody if I recall.


Yes you are correct

----------


## Farmerbink

> Yes you are correct


Oh!  I had forgotten but :thumbs up:

----------


## RCgothic

Will save DC11: (1d20+10)[*24*] (6 base+4 remove fear)

----------


## DrK

Will save vs DC11 fear (1d20+10)[*17*]
Will save vs DC13 shatter (1d20+6)[*8*]

Edit: That remove fear was handy here but sadly my poor harpoon has shattered

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia fortitude (1d20+4)[*15*]
Kitten fortitude (1d20+4)[*15*]

Kitten AoO if allowed it (1d20+10)[*29*] trip (1d20+10)[*25*] incapable of causing damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Didn't anticipate an aoo:

(1d20+9)[*24*] cold iron rapier:
(1d20+9)[*21*] CC (27+, x2)
(1d4+5)[*7*] damage
(1d4+5)[*6*] CC

Seems I need a fort save?  Prepared once again to use inspiration:
(1d20+4)[*18*] + (1d6)[*1*] (if modified is 10-12)

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia Will (1d20+6)[*24*]
Kitten Will (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

Let's see if I can open that spoiler: (1d20+7)[*20*] spellcraft

EDIT: apparently not.

----------


## DrK

Fort DC 14 (1d20+5)[*14*]
Will DC 12 (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## farothel

potential crit on my trident:
(1d20+6)[*16*] for extra damage: (1d8+2)[*9*]

I hope that's a hit, but probably not.  It would be nice though.

----------


## Farmerbink

will save, DC 16: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

also spell craft: (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar knowledge: (1d20)[*9*]+[/roll]1d6[/roll] +.... whichever applies?  Probably religion (+9) or planes (also +9) if it's arcana (+10)

----------


## Farmerbink

sigh.  18 or 19 plus the free inspiration (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## RCgothic

Fortitude DC13 Cordelia (1d20+4)[*7*]

Oh dear

----------


## farothel

So that's 2 fortitude saves and 1 reflex save:

reflex: (1d20+5)[*16*]
fortitude: (1d20+3)[*11*] (vs sickness)
fortitude: (1d20+3)[*19*] (vs stun effect)

EDIT: I guess I get a sickness.  But that's for after the fight, as those have a trigger time of days normally.

----------


## DrK

Fort save vs sound burst (1d20+5)[*10*] DC13

Edit: well damn that is annoying

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten AoO:
(1d20+10)[*26*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*] trip (1d20+10)[*15*]

Confirmation:
(1d20+10)[*13*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## Farmerbink

know (planes): (1d20+9)[*14*] + (1d6)[*6*] free inspiration

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, I rolled all my rolls in the wrong thread! :Small Sigh: 


> Cordelia will save DC16 [roll0] for half
> 
> Kitten Will save DC12 [roll1] (+4 bonus from remove fear)





> I'll get this right eventually: [roll0]


2 will save passes and* 8 healing* for Akula.

----------


## Farmerbink

Will DC 16 for half: (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

AOO if the priest like, tries to cast a spell without 5-foot stepping or something?
(1d20+9)[*24*] shank
(1d20+9)[*13*] CC
(1d4+5)[*9*] damage
(1d4+5)[*9*] crit bonus

(and parry opportunity: (1d20+9)[*29*])

----------


## RCgothic

Welp, stone call sucked, probably did no damage (difficult terrain though).

But critical confirmation for kitten: (1d20+12)[*29*] damage (1d4+2)[*3*]

Kitten's AC for the AoO is 20 and current hp 11

----------


## Farmerbink

If ruled that I can apply inspiration and derring do to the same acrobatics check.  Spoilered to make it easier to make that call without knowing what the roll is:

*Spoiler: spoiler*
Show

(1d6)[*6*] higher than 14

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten will save for half DC11: (1d20+2)[*13*]

AoO on the priest for standing: Bite (1d20+12)[*22*] (1d4+2)[*3*] plus trip (1d20+11)[*26*]
Edit: take 2 off the attack rolls, didn't realise kitten was no longer flanking.

----------


## DrK

Will save vs the channel (1d20+6)[*17*]
Fort save vs disease (1d20+5)[*25*]

EDIT: Phew thats lucky

----------


## farothel

I managed to screw up the code for the damage

AoO:  damage: (1d8+2)[*5*]


round 11: if the priest is still alive:
attack: damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]

As that's a natural 20, check for crit: attack: (1d20+6)[*19*] for extra damage: (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+3)[*19*] will save

----------


## farothel

I think I've done my upgrade:
+7HP (6 from fighter, even level round up, +1 from HP/skill point choice)
6 skill points (4+2background skills) (+1 perception, +1 know(religion), +1 know(nature), +1know(geography), +1 sense motive, +1 prof(sailing)).
bonus feat fighter: weapon specialisation (trident)
+1BAB, +1fort save, +1 will save
+1 DEX
+1 lvl1 spell, +1 lvl2 spell (currently filled in, but that can change depending on the next mission)

I think that's it.  I also found out that due to my fighter armour training, I have my normal speed in medium armour, so actually I have a 30ft speed, not 20ft.

----------


## DrK

Reflex save (1d20+4)[*11*] Vs the  acid

And a HP roll whilst I remember (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Is even round up?  I thought even was round down  :Small Eek: 

At any rate, I've leveled up Firi'Sar, though he needs a few languages and spells chosen.
2nd level spells on both investigator and arcanist- this level's a big one  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Level up summary for Akula
Brawler and inquisitor 4Str +1Saves all +1, BAB+1 knockout 1/daySneak attack +1d6 from Inq archetypeDodge bonus vs magical beast from brawler2nd Level spells, invisibility and tactical acumen

With a total of 2d6 sneak Ill have to work harder to flank etc with Kitten, Tilandi and FiriSar

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Will do, *Farothel*. Hope your extended trip goes well! Stay safe!

----------


## RCgothic

Level up summary.

Cordelia
Druid 4 // Sorcerer 4

+5hp [AVG(D6) rounded up (4) +1CON]
+1BaB, +1FORT, +1WILL
+1STR up to 14
+5 Skill Points (4 class, 1 human)

Resist Nature's Lure, Wildshape (M/S) 1/day
+1 1st & 2nd level druid spells.

+3 2nd lvl sorcerer spells +1 bonus 2nd lvl sorcerer spell
+1 2nd lvl sorcerer spell known (Glitterdust)
+1 0th lvl sorcerer spell known (Mending)
+1 1st level sorcerer spell known (Favored Class - Vanish)

Kitten:
4th level upgrade, Medium. 
Bite 1d6, Claws 1d3 x2
+4STR, -2DEX, +2CON
Sprint
4th HD
+10hp [AVG(D8) rounded up (5) +2CON, +3 retroactive CON increase]
+1BAB, +1FORT, +1WILL
+1INT (Up to INT3)
+1 Skill point

----------


## DrK

By any chance has anyone been tracking the recent treasure we've acquired as probably a good time to buy some bits and bob for ourselves?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> By any chance has anyone been tracking the recent treasure we've acquired as probably a good time to buy some bits and bob for ourselves?


I have not - generally I try to help out the party with questions and finding answers, but loot-tracking is on you all.

----------


## farothel

the only group loot I still have on my sheet is the following:
+1 glamered chain shirt
silver flensing knives with ivory handles (worth about 200 GP)
234 gold orb coins (GP)

I think we've distributed most of it already, but I'm not sure.  And from the last adventure we have only what that priest had on him (the mutants and demons didn't have anything), so that should be easy to track down.

I think we have been given some money as well, but that I think we already divided up (or we got that per person), although I'm not sure.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Firi'Sar* Level 4 update:

Swashbuckler 1, Empiricist 3 // Arcanist 4

+5 hp (average round up?)
+1 BAB, +1 fort, +1 will
+1 int to 21
+14 skill points (6 class + 5 int + 2 background +1 favored class bonus)

Investigator talent: mutagen
Trap sense: +1
Keen recollection ignored: I have all knowledge skills trained
Need 2 new extracts

arcanist 2nd level spells: 
Web
Alter self

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Tillandi's Upgrade*
> +7HP (6 from fighter, even level round up, +1 from HP/skill point choice)
> 6 skill points (4+2background skills) (+1 perception, +1 know(religion), +1 know(nature), +1know(geography), +1 sense motive, +1 prof(sailing)).
> bonus feat fighter: weapon specialization (trident)
> +1BAB, +1fort save, +1 will save
> +1 DEX
> +1 lvl1 spell, +1 lvl2 spell (currently filled in, but that can change depending on the next mission)
> 
> I think that's it.  I also found out that due to my fighter armour training, I have my normal speed in medium armour, so actually I have a 30ft speed, not 20ft.


Looks good, all approved!




> *Akula's Upgrade*
> Brawler and inquisitor 4Str +1Saves all +1, BAB+1 knockout 1/daySneak attack +1d6 from Inq archetypeDodge bonus vs magical beast from brawler2nd Level spells, invisibility and tactical acumen
> 
> With a total of 2d6 sneak Ill have to work harder to flank etc with Kitten, Tilandi and FiriSar


If you can, please spread out the lines of text in the character sheet. Since I cannot edit it I cannot read all the way to the end of lines like the second line of the Brawler class (starts with "Brawler's cunning..."). I figured it all out and it looks good, but that will help me reading things if I can.

In the case lines such as "Class" near the top, it may be necessary to list your archetypes elsewhere.




> *Cordelia's and Kitten's Upgrade*
> 
> Cordelia
> Druid 4 // Sorcerer 4
> 
> +5hp [AVG(D6) rounded up (4) +1CON]
> +1BaB, +1FORT, +1WILL
> +1STR up to 14
> +5 Skill Points (4 class, 1 human)
> ...


What skill will Kitten be taking? The rest looks good.




> *Firi'Sar Upgrade*
> 
> Swashbuckler 1, Empiricist 3 // Arcanist 4
> 
> +5 hp (average round up?) - I think that is right at this level)
> +1 BAB, +1 fort, +1 will
> +1 int to 21
> +14 skill points (6 class + 5 int + 2 background +1 favored class bonus)
> 
> ...


Looks good. What extracts do you plan to get?

----------


## RCgothic

> What skill will Kitten be taking? The rest looks good.


It's Linguistics (Common). She can't physically speak it, but she can understand it.

----------


## Farmerbink

> What extracts do you plan to get?


Touch of the Sea, Crafter's Fortune

----------


## DrK

I'm happy to just use the standard prices if others are?

Akula can sail pretty well with survival +8 and Prof(sailor) +9? If everyone is happy to trust the aquatic humanoid to sail for them

----------


## farothel

As said before, tomorrow will start my internet free period until around the 20th of September.  Please bot my character as needed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar will be preparing extracts and spells to help as needed.  Monkey fish, Touch of the Sea, Expeditious Retreat, Alter self.  

Most of that will not largely help the rest of the party, unfortunately, as I haven't made room for infusion yet.  

And because it seems fitting, he will vote in favor of a larger ship with more privacy.  It seems fitting for him to be both a recluse and a bit of a pansy, when it comes to outdoorsy ventures. XD

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia/Kitten Initiative (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## RCgothic

Tillandi initiative (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

Initiative for Akula [roll]120+4[/roll]

----------


## DrK

I'll try that again. Not enough caffeine
(1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## farothel

I'm back in the land of internet, but still on holiday, so replies might be a bit slower.  Where are we at the moment?  I see an initiative rolls, so I guess in combat somehow.

----------


## RCgothic

First round of combat. Tillandi and Akula go after the monkeys. Firi'Sar still needs to roll initiative.

----------


## Farmerbink

Weekends are busy for me.  :-\

(1d20+10)[*15*] init

Really all the time is busy for me.  Weekends are just worse. XD

----------


## farothel

> First round of combat. Tillandi and Akula go after the monkeys. Firi'Sar still needs to roll initiative.


okay, then I'll wait my turn.

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten FORT (1d20+6)[*10*]


...

Dang.

----------


## DrK

Akula Fort (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## RCgothic

Messed up the trip roll: (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Akula Fort saves 
(1d20+6)[*19*] and (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I forgot to mention before, I feel like a knowledge check is in order.
(1d20+9)[*13*] (+1 more if arcana, dungeoneering, history, or local)
+(1d6)[*1*] free inspiration

----------


## Farmerbink

DC 15 reflex: Fully prepared to use inspiration if the result is 12-14:
(1d20+7)[*15*] base fort
(1d6)[*4*] inspiration

edit: neat

----------


## Farmerbink

If this seems too meta-gamey, feel free to disregard.  

I'm not super familiar with arcanists, and am _keenly_ aware that Firi'Sar is using spell slots fast.  Can I have used one point of the arcane pool to enhance the caster level of that magic missile?  If I understand right, that adds another 1d4+1 damage, which I would VERY MUCH like to have done, since I've got more arcane pool points than spell slots left O_o


If so, add
(1d4+1)[*4*] damage to that shot.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I don't have a problem with that, bro. Consider it applied.

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten INT damage: (1d6)[*5*]

Edit: Oh dear.

----------


## farothel

Wisdom check for the scroll on Akula: (1d20+4)[*19*] DC 5 or mishap occurs (if no mishap, the scroll isn't used and I guess I can try again:

try again on Akula: (1d20+4)[*18*] DC 6

EDIT: I lucked out and on the second try it works.

----------


## farothel

Forgot a perception check to see how many people are there (moving at least): (1d20+10)[*11*]
Perception check to see how well the walkway is (I'm trying to find out what checks I need to make to get down on it): (1d20+10)[*12*]

EDIT: I don't see much I think.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Kitten INT damage: [roll0]
> 
> Edit: Oh dear.


Whaaaaaaaaa!
What are the odds we get to use a scroll before that int damage hits?  :Small Eek:

----------


## farothel

We probably only realise the disease is there when it hits and then it's too late.  But ability score damage never goes below 0, so Kitten drops to 0 and if I restore 3, she's back to full.  Next time we fight such mutated critters we can probably try to be earlier, but we only have so many scrolls, so our best bet is still to beat the disease with a fortitude check.

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar knowledge: (1d20+10)[*26*] + (1d6)[*3*]  (local or history)

----------


## farothel

I have two skills that apply:
knowledge(history): (1d20+6)[*10*]
knowledge(geography): (1d20+3)[*5*]

EDIT: I guess not.

----------


## RCgothic

I guess Firi'Sar already got it, but knowledge geography: (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## RCgothic

Initiative: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+10)[*22*] initiative for the Elf!

----------


## farothel

Tillandi initiative: (1d20+2)[*15*]

EDIT: just behind the critters, so I'll wait.

----------


## DrK

Init (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I'd really love to use opportune parry on that attack?
(1d20+11)[*27*] (assuming these guys are medium, modify by -2)

Nonetheless, if that parries the attack, I'd riposte:
(1d20+11)[*22*] attack
(1d20+11)[*13*] CC (29+, x2)
(1d4+5)[*6*] damage
(1d4+5)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

AoO with the harpoon (1d20+8)[*19*] dam (1d8+11)[*16*], +2 to hit and (1d6)[*2*] more damage if I was flanking

----------


## Farmerbink

AoO as requested: 
(1d20+11)[*20*] attack
(1d20+11)[*12*] CC (29+, x2)
[roll]1d4+5 damage
[roll]1d4+5 crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

of course I did.
(1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

AoO bite critical confirmation: (1d20+10)[*28*] (1d3+7)[*10*]

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten reflex (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*17*] reflex vs acid

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## DrK

Reflex save (1d20+5)[*20*] DC 14

----------


## farothel

reflex save (DC15): (1d20+6)[*23*] to avoid the acid

----------


## DrK

Saving throws
Reflex vs acid (1d20+5)[*14*]
Fort vs Disease (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

reflex vs acid (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

plus inspiration: (1d6)[*3*]

edit: boooooo.

ooooh, I misread.  Thought it was DC 14, and also thought the acid could impose the fever.  whatever.  3 damage.

----------


## farothel

Did Akula contract the disease?

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten reflex: (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

that 17 knowledge needs a free inspiration: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

I've survived my first week back at work so all caught up again!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Did Akula contract the disease?


I think so - it is noted on his status in *DrK*'s last post.

----------

